#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Enlace usando apc-5m intelbras, perfeicao!!!!

## Eliton Miranda

Bom dia a todos, ontem fechei um enlace na empresa ZIG NET DIGITAL, localizada em boa esperança, MG, onde o provedor encontrava-se saturado em um de seus links, entre duas cidades, conseguindo no Maximo 30MB de download, em conversa com o gerente de rede da empresa , apresentei nosso matador, o APC-5M, onde fechei o enlace a uma distancia de aproximadamente de 17km, precisávamos priorizar o download, visto que nesse enlace era para usuários, não necessitando totalmente de um link full, onde conseguimos praticamente 92MB de down, onde verificamos que a performance ficou acima de todos equipamentos testados, onde nossos concorrentes como mikrotik com cartões N, e ubiquiti, não deram conta de passar mais que 30 a 40 MB, assim o APC-5M superou todas as expectativas, em testes realizados full, conseguimos passar 91MB de down, e 75MB de up, reparem nas fotos, a latência do ping, na interface lnk intebras serra, reparem que ta passando quase 91MB e mesmo assim com uma latência ótima, segue as fotos.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Ontem também fechamos um link com os APC-5M e antenas Dish 34 para 78.6 km
sinal -57, e o 3 enlace com os novos intelbras q fecho. Muito bom equipamento.

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Ta loco, 78km...violento mesmo, a propria indicacao do equipamento e para ate no maximo 50 km

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Eu acho q essa indicação e pq e feita pelos teste deles... Não devem ter testado em distancias grandes.
Tenho enlace de Mkt para 73km passando muita banda tbm. Tenho até um enlace de 103km passando 15full.
Eu já tinha feito um enlace com os APC de 25km e outro de 3km todos ficaram ótimos.
Ai apareceu a oportunidade de fechar esse enlace de 78km ai resolvemos testar. Precisava de 30 full, montei 
mikrotiks para caso o APC não desse usar, mas nem precisei tira-lo do carro pois foi um ótimo resultado.

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Tambem gostei muito da performance deles, excelente equipamento...

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Ah outra diferença q notei foi que quando se ativa os protocolos com Airmax, NV2 os pings aumentam consideravelmente
Agora com o Ipoll não aconteceu isso.
Nesse enlace a latência fico em 1ms sem trafego, passando 30Mb subiu para 7ms

----------


## ijr

Qual o custo desse equipamento, e quais o distribuidores?

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Pagamos +- 350, os distribuidores tem no site da intelbras

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

to animado para testar! 60km

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Teste mesmo e poste os resultados.
Se precisar de algo, chame ai que estamos a disposição.

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Sou distribuidor oficial intelbras, e suporte tambem, mgsat 35-3212-9661 ou 35 - 91698970, temos toda linha intelbras, outtra excelente opcao, é o apc-5m90, uma base station, para 127 clientes, tambem ja testamos e deisa os rockets no bolso, tenho toda linha intelbras, despachamos para todo pais, lembrando que tem 2 anos de garantia, troca expressa,

----------


## usuario2012

certo e to querendo fechar tudo intelbras num provedor meu que tou montando adoro intelbras compro centrais em lote muito grande intelbras de centrais nao posso reclamar mais de internet nao sei hauhau quero fechar meu provedor com intelbras mais o unico problema é que nao tem para clientes domesticos os aparelhos neh que eu tava vendo 5.8 somente quero pode me dar uma posição obrigado

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Se voce montar tudo intelbras vai ficar excelente, torres e cleintes, porque ai voce usa o protocolo ipoll, fica excelente, bom demais, mas nada impede de voce montar as torres com intelbras, e seus clientes nao ser, nao tem problema, é so nao ativar o protocolo, e mesmo assim voce tera uma eficacia muito grande, pois os equipamentos sao homologados de 5 a 5.85, voce tem uma larga faixa de canais para trabalhar, e tambem uma potencia que pode chegar a 29 db, tenho toda linha, sou distribuidos oficial, garantia de 2 anos, troca expressa, na hora, garantida pela intelbras, temos todos os radios da linha WIS+ e WISP-PRO, te damos todo suporte quanto a configuracao e garantia, www.mgsat.com.br

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Se voce fechar as torres e os clientes com intelbras ficaria perfeito, porque dai voce ativa o protocolo ipoll, que e realmente bem superior ao TDMA airmax, mas mesmo assim voce pode usar, é so desativar o protocolo, e ainda sim se beneficiara, pois o equipamento e homologado de 5 a 5.85, e tem 29 db de potencia, temos toda linha intelbras, wisp+ e wisp-pro,

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Temos sim equipamentos para clientes, é o apc- 5m18, usado nos clientes e tambem para enlaces a curtas distancias, fechamos um enlace na cidade de lambari, mg, onde estavam funcionado um par de sxt mikrotik, a uma distancia de una 10km, os sxt passavam 8 9 mb full, colcoamos esse mesmo receptor usado como cliente nesse enlace e conseguimos 22mb full, abracos...

----------


## usuario2012

cara mais esse apc-5m18 custa quantos obrigado

----------


## usuario2012

posso cotar com vc pois quero fexar toda intelbras mais quero usar sector ubnt titaniun ela é blindada os apc-5m 90 eu acho é blindado obrigado

----------


## Eliton Miranda

O apc-5m 90 e blindado sim, tem idice de protecao ip66, um dos mais altos que tem, so nao pode ser submergido na agua, no resto pode ate entrar de mangueira nele...hehehe.....o apc 5m 18 sai na casa de 370, sei que ta caro, mas compensa, e voce tambem pode usar ele em casos mais extremos, visada ruim, distancia,,porque o ipoll segura a onde....

----------


## usuario2012

nao quero dizer blindado de interferencia ja sobre esse ip66

----------


## usuario2012

a eu liguei para la eles diseram que vao lançar um 5.8 wisp para os clientes verdade e vai sai bem mais barato

----------


## Eliton Miranda

sim, vai sim, vai carregar o logo da telebras, pras cidades digitais, etc... ja vi ele equipamento excelente, mesmo software, e vai sai para o cliente final na casa dos 160 reais, ate mais barato...talves ja no final de outubro

----------


## JonasMT

eles trabalhao na 10mhz?

----------


## Eliton Miranda

20 e 40, visando enlaces mais robustas, alta performance, ipoll,

----------


## usuario2012

intao é melhor esperar por estes entao

----------


## JonasMT

> 20 e 40, visando enlaces mais robustas, alta performance, ipoll,


Dentra da cidade, poluiçao e pequenas distancia prefiro 10mhz  :Wink: 

Mas vamos aguardar esse novo equipe na media dos 160,00

----------


## usuario2012

meu amigo ele entao é blindado sem interferencia o apc-5m 90 certo

----------


## Eliton Miranda

sim, blindado, sem interferencias...

----------


## usuario2012

valeu obrigado tens teu email pra min fazer cotação de uma remessa

----------


## Eliton Miranda

claro, [email protected].

----------


## usuario2012

Boa Tarde quantos clientes o APC-5M aguenda sendo em plano de 1 mega obrigado

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Ele aguenta simultaneo umas 100 conexoes tcp, logicamente a performance cai um pouco, acredito que 80 voce coloca facil....

----------


## jlima2001

Eliton, o enlace que você fechou para a ZIG NET DIGITAL está em canal proibido para esse tipo de uso. Você está usando a frequencia 5.320 GHz. Esse canal é somente para uso interno.

----------


## cls7007

Materia ao meu ver tendenciosa! o cara e o distribuidor e fala que o produto e maravilhoso............. e que ja testou! ai vira uma conversinha...... me perdoem se estiver errado, mais a julgar por outros equipamentos que ja utilizei ja intelbras(wireles)......nao sei não viu. 
Podia fazer igual o filzek da krazer, disponibiliza ai de graça um par por empresa, pra fazermos o teste! 

ai sim da pra avaliar de verdade! ja testei muita coisa aqui, e depois de muito sofrer aqui somente ubiquiti, mikrotik.

minha humilde opiniao!

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Ola jlima, verdade, voce tem razao, mesmo esse equipamento sendo homologado com essas caracteristicas e proibido o uso deste canal, nesse caso ai testamos praticamente todos os canais, onde os mesmo com protocolo ipoll ativado tivemos otimos resultados, mesmo em canais poluidos, hoje esse enlace esta em 5300, uso permitido pela nossa legislacao, e tivemos tambem a mesma performance. abracos..

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Materia ao meu ver tendenciosa! o cara e o distribuidor e fala que o produto e maravilhoso............. e que ja testou! ai vira uma conversinha...... me perdoem se estiver errado, mais a julgar por outros equipamentos que ja utilizei ja intelbras(wireles)......nao sei não viu. 
> Podia fazer igual o filzek da krazer, disponibiliza ai de graça um par por empresa, pra fazermos o teste! 
> 
> ai sim da pra avaliar de verdade! ja testei muita coisa aqui, e depois de muito sofrer aqui somente ubiquiti, mikrotik.
> 
> minha humilde opiniao!





Ola, bom dia entendo o seu ver sim, voce ta certo, mas nao sou so distribuidor nao, gerencio e dou suporte a provedores desde 97, desde do acesso discado...hehehe......e posso te garantir que faco exaustivos testes em varios equipamentos, e no apc-5m fizemos varios testes, nas mais situacoes diversas, e todos os provedores que tenho indicado realmente primeiro deixei um par para testes, eu mesmo montei e configurei na rede, somente depois disso, apos analise ele compram ou nao, e em todos casos que testamos superou outros equipamentos que estavam em uso ou que iam ser usados...abracos

----------


## RCINFONET

Temos que ver a durabilidade desse equipamento, tenho um ptp aqui de 32 km com rocket e dich 30 dbi, com 1 ano de uso passava 50 mb full, depois ja começou falhar o upload e pings altos até que chegou ao ponto que não passava nem 5 mb mais, mesmo fazendo atualizações de firmware, ubnt é otimo mas como um amigo meu diz ''parece que vem com um relógio de vida útil'', tomare que esse produto nacional supere isso.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Materia ao meu ver tendenciosa! o cara e o distribuidor e fala que o produto e maravilhoso............. e que ja testou! ai vira uma conversinha...... me perdoem se estiver errado, mais a julgar por outros equipamentos que ja utilizei ja intelbras(wireles)......nao sei não viu. 
> Podia fazer igual o filzek da krazer, disponibiliza ai de graça um par por empresa, pra fazermos o teste! 
> 
> ai sim da pra avaliar de verdade! ja testei muita coisa aqui, e depois de muito sofrer aqui somente ubiquiti, mikrotik.
> 
> minha humilde opiniao!


Este equipamento não é uma tecnologia desenvolvida pela Intelbras, esse radio e fabricado pela Deliberant e está a muito tempo no mercado europeu e americano, usa chipset ralink. Só pq o cara vende o equipamento não quer dizer q ele vai saindo falando bem dele, o cara tbm vende da UBNT e MKT. Ele postou os resultados.

----------


## FANTOXY

> Temos que ver a durabilidade desse equipamento, tenho um ptp aqui de 32 km com rocket e dich 30 dbi, com 1 ano de uso passava 50 mb full, depois ja começou falhar o upload e pings altos até que chegou ao ponto que não passava nem 5 mb mais, mesmo fazendo atualizações de firmware, ubnt é otimo mas como um amigo meu diz ''parece que vem com um relógio de vida útil'', tomare que esse produto nacional supere isso.


Amigos todos nos conhecemos como anda as tecnologias wireless do Brazil ... falta de reconhecimento e de Investimento

O mais fácil foi fechar parceria com outras empresas que querem desbancar as grandes com alguns exemplos (ubnt - mikrotik - motorola - e outras)

http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/parceiros

" LIGOWAVE E DELIBERANT


Para oferecer o melhor em Redes Outdoor, a Intelbras firmou uma parceria com o Function-Group, controlador das marcas Ligowave e Deliberant. Ambas presentes em mais de 100 países, com forte atuação nos mercados norte americano e europeu, além da credibilidade já solidificada. Tudo isso para o público da Intelbras, que já conhece a qualidade dos nossos produtos, com garantia e a assistência permanente, onde você precisar. "


Sucesso a todos e esperar o resultado ... satisfatórios..... ou não....

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Ola jlima, verdade, voce tem razao, mesmo esse equipamento sendo homologado com essas caracteristicas e proibido o uso deste canal, nesse caso ai testamos praticamente todos os canais, onde os mesmo com protocolo ipoll ativado tivemos otimos resultados, mesmo em canais poluidos, hoje esse enlace esta em 5300, uso permitido pela nossa legislacao, e tivemos tambem a mesma performance. abracos..


Desculpe-me me corrigir, vc mudou do 5320 para o 5300 mas ainda sim esse canal está fora da legislação regida pela anatel, esse canal esta na banda baixa, q e liberada para uso somente indoor. A faixa media e alta q está liberada para uso outdoor mas respeitando o limite Eirp

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Temos que ver a durabilidade desse equipamento, tenho um ptp aqui de 32 km com rocket e dich 30 dbi, com 1 ano de uso passava 50 mb full, depois ja começou falhar o upload e pings altos até que chegou ao ponto que não passava nem 5 mb mais, mesmo fazendo atualizações de firmware, ubnt é otimo mas como um amigo meu diz ''parece que vem com um relógio de vida útil'', tomare que esse produto nacional supere isso.


Vc não pode somente culpar o equipamento, no começo podia passa até 50mb, mas com o tem a poluição do espectro pode ter aumentado, pode ter dado umidade nos cabos, arvores podem ter atrapalhado o fresnel são muitas variáveis q podem ter atrapalhado. Tenho rocket a mais de 2 anos no batido e ainda trabalhando bem, como no mês passado tirei o primeiro rocket que colocamos a mais 3 anos, mas já não aguentava mais passar o trafego necessário, ai o jeito foi colocar radio Digital.

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Este equipamento não é uma tecnologia desenvolvida pela Intelbras, esse radio e fabricado pela Deliberant e está a muito tempo no mercado europeu e americano, usa chipset ralink. Só pq o cara vende o equipamento não quer dizer q ele vai saindo falando bem dele, o cara tbm vende da UBNT e MKT. Ele postou os resultados.




Ola, bom dia, esse radio nao é fabricado pela deliberant, voce esta enganado, ele e fabricado na china igual os ubiquitis, mikrotiks e tudo que leva componetes e soldas smds, somente o firmware foi desenvolvido por ela, uma base dele, porque a maioria das correcoes foram feitas pelo corpo tecnico da intelbras.

----------


## jlima2001

> Ola jlima, verdade, voce tem razao, mesmo esse equipamento sendo homologado com essas caracteristicas e proibido o uso deste canal, nesse caso ai testamos praticamente todos os canais, onde os mesmo com protocolo ipoll ativado tivemos otimos resultados, mesmo em canais poluidos, hoje esse enlace esta em 5300, uso permitido pela nossa legislacao, e tivemos tambem a mesma performance. abracos..


Eliton, então vai lá no enlace e muda a frequencia de novo, porque 5300 também é proibido para uso externo.
Para essa aplicação somente é permitido entre 5.470 e 5.850 GHz, obedecendo ainda alguns outros pontos, como potência, TCP e DFS.

Segue o link da Anatel para você tirar suas dúvidas: http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/verificaDocumentos/documentoVersionado.asp?numeroPublicacao=214781&documentoPath=214781.pdf&Pub=&URL=/Portal/verificaDocumentos/documento.asp

Abraços,
Jonas Lima

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Eliton, então vai lá no enlace e muda a frequencia de novo, porque 5300 também é proibido para uso externo.
> Para essa aplicação somente é permitido entre 5.350 e 5.850 GHz, obedecendo ainda alguns outros pontos, como potência, TCP e DFS.
> 
> Segue o link da Anatel para você tirar suas dúvidas: http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/verificaDocumentos/documentoVersionado.asp?numeroPublicacao=214781&documentoPath=214781.pdf&Pub=&URL=/Portal/verificaDocumentos/documento.asp
> 
> Abraços,
> Jonas Lima




Ola Jonas, acertamos para 5.350, o enlace ficou perfeito, hehehehe...diminui a potencia para 21 db, o sinal caiu para 58 e conseguimos mais uns 2 mb de down, valew pelas dicas....abracos...

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Ola, bom dia, esse radio nao é fabricado pela deliberant, voce esta enganado, ele e fabricado na china igual os ubiquitis, mikrotiks e tudo que leva componetes e soldas smds, somente o firmware foi desenvolvido por ela, uma base dele, porque a maioria das correcoes foram feitas pelo corpo tecnico da intelbras.


Eliton, o projeto do radio foi sim feito pela deliberant, a montagem do equipamento, soldas, etc pode sim ser feito na china mas o projeto é de autoria da deliberant, a intelbras fez as suas implementações para se adequar as condições do brasil.
Quem quizer conferir entre no site e veja. www.deliberant.com
Conversei até com um dos engenheiros da Intelbras antes de comprar, que por sinal foi muito atencioso.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Ola Jonas, acertamos para 5.350, o enlace ficou perfeito, hehehehe...diminui a potencia para 21 db, o sinal caiu para 58 e conseguimos mais uns 2 mb de down, valew pelas dicas....abracos...


Qual antena vc usou no seu enlace?

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Usei as antena da oiw maxgain de 30, ficou excelente, em outro enlace usamos a de 34, a 58 km, tambem ficou show...

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Então se fosse vc trabalharia na faixa alta, pois o eirp dessa faixa q esta usando e muito baixo.
"https://under-linux.org/f346/5-ghz-u...ocorro-147398/" Mais sobre eirp, creditos ao "mascaraapj"

----------


## PauloMassa

Amigos, independente de quem fabrica... O radio é EXCELENTE! Quem falar que rocket também fecha tá redondamente enganado! O Rocket M5 não chega nem aos pés desse rádio! E olha que sou amante da UBNT hein!
O APC 5M faz milagres nunca vistos antes com qualquer outro equipamento 5,8Ghz!
Também fechei meus ptp com APC 5M + MaxxGain 34 da Oiw

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Amigos, independente de quem fabrica... O radio é EXCELENTE! Quem falar que rocket também fecha tá redondamente enganado! O Rocket M5 não chega nem aos pés desse rádio! E olha que sou amante da UBNT hein!
> O APC 5M faz milagres nunca vistos antes com qualquer outro equipamento 5,8Ghz!
> Também fechei meus ptp com APC 5M + MaxxGain 34 da Oiw




Ola Paulo, boa tarde, é bom saber que voce usou e tambem teve bons resultados, tambem sou fa incondicional de mikrotik e ubiquiti, mas infelismente temos que admitir que novas tecnologias vem com o tempo, com o passar dos estudos, e agora temos uma nova opcao em distribuicao do sinal, coisa que ja estava ficando dificil ,ate mesmo com airmax, abracos...

----------


## FANTOXY

> Ola Paulo, boa tarde, é bom saber que voce usou e tambem teve bons resultados, tambem sou fa incondicional de mikrotik e ubiquiti, mas infelismente temos que admitir que novas tecnologias vem com o tempo, com o passar dos estudos, e agora temos uma nova opcao em distribuicao do sinal, coisa que ja estava ficando dificil ,ate mesmo com airmax, abracos...


Como eu ja comentei em outros tópicos.... cada equipamentos tem sua aplicação....

Eu e outros..... procuram soluções rápidas e confiáveis... onde possamos encontrar com um fórum surtido de soluções e aplicações e e suporte que resolva nossas problemas........

Eu teria de abrir um equipamento desse e olhar por dentro para saber o que realmente tem dentro srsrsrsrs

Se todos utilizam AR9220 AR9230... para min nao compensar migrar... 

Agora novos pontos...pode ser...

Se é compatível com atual estrutura, se não vai trava igual aconteceu com um radio aqui de uns 5.000.00 que prometia 300mbps garantido.... quando ativado na rede travava a rede igual a um loop... depois de tirar a rede ficou redonda...

Pedir para o trem pegar igual UBNT e Mikrotik pois cada hum faz seus milagres até hoje.....

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Como eu ja comentei em outros tópicos.... cada equipamentos tem sua aplicação....
> 
> Eu e outros..... procuram soluções rápidas e confiáveis... onde possamos encontrar com um fórum surtido de soluções e aplicações e e suporte que resolva nossas problemas........
> 
> Eu teria de abrir um equipamento desse e olhar por dentro para saber o que realmente tem dentro srsrsrsrs
> 
> Se todos utilizam AR9220 AR9230... para min nao compensar migrar... 
> 
> Agora novos pontos...pode ser...
> ...


Meu caro Fantoxy,
Esses rádios da deliberant (intelbras) usam os novos chips da ralink, o RT3662 e o RT3883.
Vou abrir um meu aki e já posto as fotos. Vou abrir o APC-5M-18

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Ta ai algumas fotos dele aberto

----------


## andrelch

Gostaria de uma opinião de vocês, sobre a quantidade de pps que estão conseguindo passar.
Desde já agradeço.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

consegui passar 40000 pps+- com 35mb, ainda continuava pingando sem perda de pacote

----------


## rbginfo

bom não querendo desmerecer seu teste, mas fico no aguardo de outras pessoas que testarem o equipamento.

levando em conta que até hoje não i nenhum equipamento da intelbras de qualidade, mas se tivermos mais elogios quem sabe entramos em contato para comprar um equipamento para teste.

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> consegui passar 40000 pps+- com 35mb, ainda continuava pingando sem perda de pacote





Conseguimo o limite dele praticamente, passando voip na rede, praticamente 60.000 pps, sem perda.

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> bom não querendo desmerecer seu teste, mas fico no aguardo de outras pessoas que testarem o equipamento.
> 
> levando em conta que até hoje não i nenhum equipamento da intelbras de qualidade, mas se tivermos mais elogios quem sabe entramos em contato para comprar um equipamento para teste.




Claro, voce tem razao, para colocarmos um equipamento em nossa rede temos que ter a certeza de que o mesmo funciona perfeitamente, trazendo resultados e nao transtornos, com certeza ira aparecer mais situacoes em que o apc-5m foi usado com sucesso, pois realmente o equipamento é muito bom.

----------


## DDSNET

Boa noite colega,

Andei pesquisando a mesma na net e achei vários modelos por ex: APC 5M, APC 5M-18 e APC 5M-90, qual dessas vc utilizou? no caso da APC 5M qual a antena que vc usou no meu caso preciso para 5km.
Desde já agradeço pela ajuda.

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Boa noite colega,
> 
> Andei pesquisando a mesma na net e achei vários modelos por ex: APC 5M, APC 5M-18 e APC 5M-90, qual dessas vc utilizou? no caso da APC 5M qual a antena que vc usou no meu caso preciso para 5km.
> Desde já agradeço pela ajuda.





Eu utilizo sempre antenas maxxgain oiw ou dish ubiquiti, 30 ou 34, ai depende da distancia...enlace....etc..., mas no seu caso, 5km, acho que ate o apc-5m-18 guenta, ele é um radio cliente, mas teve um caso por exemplo, que o provedor estava usando os sxt mikrotik em um enlace, e nao passava nada, subistituimos para o apc-m18 e passamos 35 mb full.

----------


## maxibelo

> Eu utilizo sempre antenas maxxgain oiw ou dish ubiquiti, 30 ou 34, ai depende da distancia...enlace....etc..., mas no seu caso, 5km, acho que ate o apc-5m-18 guenta, ele é um radio cliente, mas teve um caso por exemplo, que o provedor estava usando os sxt mikrotik em um enlace, e nao passava nada, subistituimos para o apc-m18 e passamos 35 mb full.


Tb tem um usuario daqui do under que fechou com 9km com esse radio, agora nao e lembro a quantidade de link passante.

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Fica ai a Dica para quem precisa de um enlace mais robusto, a curta distancia, o radio apc-5m18 guenta perfeitamente o tranco....abracos...

----------


## brrodrigo

Pessoal, alguém conhece algum fornecedor no RS?

----------


## guilhermearaujo

> Pessoal, alguém conhece algum fornecedor no RS?


brrodrigo, aqui neste link (http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/contato/onde), você encontra os distribuidores que trabalham com a linha de produtos.

Precisando de ajuda, estamos aí  :Smile:

----------


## m4d3

Lembrando que por ser um protocolo proprietário, quem resolver fazer toda uma rede cliente utilizando estes rádios ficará a mercê do fabricante. Parece que os valores já estão sendo tabelados por cima e isso indica uma tendência ruim tirando a concorrência entre distribuidores, imaginem agora se o fabricante depois de ter tomado boa parte do mercado resolver aumentar suas margens, quem já tiver a rede utilizando tecnologia proprietária não vai poder fazer absolutamente nada. É seguro utilizar pra enlaces já que necessita apenas de um par de rádios, mas uma rede inteira eu acho um pouco arriscado.

O fato é que precisamos de boas marcas no mercado que esta necessitando de inovação, parabéns para a intelbras com seus lançamentos, qualquer mbs extra nos enlaces é muito bem vindo.

----------


## usuario2012

amigo nao etendi vc, eu estou querendo fazer toda a rede intelbras,pois se eu nao fizer intelbras vai ser ubnt e eles tem protocolo proprietário da no mesmo nao?

----------


## JonasMT

> amigo nao etendi vc, eu estou querendo fazer toda a rede intelbras,pois se eu nao fizer intelbras vai ser ubnt e eles tem protocolo proprietário da no mesmo nao?



Vantagem que ubnt ja esta consolidada no mercado e nao temos cartel no preço  :Smile:

----------


## usuario2012

amigo hauahu nao te entendi o que é cartel no preço

----------


## JonasMT

> amigo hauahu nao te entendi o que é cartel no preço


Ja paro pra cotar o preço? Nao vou citar loja mas ta com diferença de centavos engraçado nao?

----------


## usuario2012

sim vi o preço carisimo mais vc acha que nao vale a pena nao, mais e vc esquece o preço acha melhor inltebras ou ubnt.

----------


## JonasMT

> sim vi o preço carisimo mais vc acha que nao vale a pena nao, mais e vc esquece o preço acha melhor inltebras ou ubnt.


Nao acho que valha apena para cliente final, pois ja tenho minha rede toda ubnt. Ja pata ptp parece ser CxB imbativel.

E o valor nao achei caro nao coisa de 50,00 a mais que uma rocket por meios legais e via paragua coisa de 130,00

----------


## jailtonnetlink

Olá amigos,

Também andei cotando semana passada,pesquisei em 3 fornecedores,diferença minima de uma para outra,mas minima mesma.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

estou acompanhando o post a dias e acho o seguinte:
ainda não vi um radio cliente a bom preço:
em 2.4 só temos n x2 como ap, x1 como ap somente setorial de 60°
Protocolo propietario (é preocupante mesmo, a ubnt roda AIRMAX mas já estão chegando clones que rodam airmax, e inclusive a propria KRAZER já tem uma linha para lançar com suporte a AIRMAX, e segundo eles com performançe superior aos da UBNT, o que em teoria daria outra opção em caso de falta de equipamentos UBNT.
vejo esses produtos intelbras, como otimos para PTP , mas para instalar como clientes e arriscado no momento, pois, aida não tem cpe cliente acessivel principalmente em 2.4.
entedo que a qualidade e otima, e não duvidaria de uma empresa consolidada como a nossa INTELBRAS vir ao mercado com porcarias, para por a cara a tapas.
tambem tem um detalhe, a UBNT sempre estamos tendo perdas com queima da porta LAN a anos, e ate o momento sem que eles dem bola.

comcluindo, INTELBRAS hoje para ptp vale a pena testar e se corresponder, otimo. mas como ponto de aceso ainda e dificil.

vamos aconpanhar mais um pouco e ver, se essa linha e complementeda com clientes mais economicos, pois o que precisa ser robusto e o ap e não o cliente.

----------


## renanantoniolli

> Ja paro pra cotar o preço? Nao vou citar loja mas ta com diferença de centavos engraçado nao?



Caro Jonas,

Isso se chama PMD, Preço Mínimo de Distribuição... isso acontece para que nenhum distribuidor "queime" os preços e fure os olhos dos outros... A Intelbras vê seus distribuidores como parceiros...

A diferença da Intelbras e da UBNT, é que temos política comercial, e eles não... e sem política, não temos como fornecer para vocês, provedores, 2 anos de garantia, suporte, etc...


Abraços,

----------


## JonasMT

> Caro Jonas,
> 
> Isso se chama PMD, Preço Mínimo de Distribuição... isso acontece para que nenhum distribuidor "queime" os preços e fure os olhos dos outros... A Intelbras vê seus distribuidores como parceiros...
> 
> A diferença da Intelbras e da UBNT, é que temos política comercial, e eles não... e sem política, não temos como fornecer para vocês, provedores, 2 anos de garantia, suporte, etc...
> 
> 
> Abraços,


Pois é continue com sua politicia de PMD, que ubiquiti continua dominando geral  :Wink:

----------


## renanantoniolli

> Pois é continue com sua politicia de PMD, que ubiquiti continua dominando geral


Em respeito ao nosso cliente, que busca qualidade de produto, qualidade de suporte e garantia, continuaremos com a nossa política...

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Em respeito ao nosso cliente, que busca qualidade de produto, qualidade de suporte e garantia, continuaremos com a nossa política...


Nos agradecemos pelo respeito.
Nos clientes não queremos saber a politica de preço de determinadas marcas, queremos qualidade, garantia
queremos um equipamento que supra nossas necessidades. 
Cada um escolhe o que melhor se encaixa melhor em seu perfil.
Como eu já havia abandonado os Ubnt em ptp e distribuição (uso em clientes)
as soluções da Intelbras veio em boa hora e tenho me surpreendido.

Agora cada um tem o direito de usar o que quizer. (Ou o q o vendedor empurar)

----------


## rafaela900

> Amigos, independente de quem fabrica... O radio é EXCELENTE! Quem falar que rocket também fecha tá redondamente enganado! O Rocket M5 não chega nem aos pés desse rádio! E olha que sou amante da UBNT hein!
> O APC 5M faz milagres nunca vistos antes com qualquer outro equipamento 5,8Ghz!
> Também fechei meus ptp com APC 5M + MaxxGain 34 da Oiw


qual a distancia desse ponto a ponto ?

----------


## PauloMassa

> qual a distancia desse ponto a ponto ?


Nesse enlace estou fechando com 19km porém já se tem cases de sucesso no site da intelbras que esse rádio está fechando 78km com dish de 34 e passando 70Mbits de troughput.
Bom não?

----------


## rafaela900

> Nesse enlace estou fechando com 19km porém já se tem cases de sucesso no site da intelbras que esse rádio está fechando 78km com dish de 34 e passando 70Mbits de troughput.
> Bom não?


Bom não? ótimo !!!!

----------


## Weslei

> Em respeito ao nosso cliente, que busca qualidade de produto, qualidade de suporte e garantia, continuaremos com a nossa política...



Bom dia, 

renanantoniolli, poderia informar de uma forma geral a recomendação de uso/distancia de cada equipamento da linha WISP+ e PRO...
Não consegui encontrar no site...

Desde já agradeço a atenção

----------


## rafaela900

> Nesse enlace estou fechando com 19km porém já se tem cases de sucesso no site da intelbras que esse rádio está fechando 78km com dish de 34 e passando 70Mbits de troughput.
> Bom não?



estou pensando em fazer um de 79.9 klm com essa radio,já tenho as maxx gain de 34

----------


## renanantoniolli

> Bom dia, 
> 
> renanantoniolli, poderia informar de uma forma geral a recomendação de uso/distancia de cada equipamento da linha WISP+ e PRO...
> Não consegui encontrar no site...
> 
> Desde já agradeço a atenção



Bom dia Weslei,

Está nesse link... http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...Dist%C3%A2ncia

Na nossa wiki estão várias informações relacionadas a software, hardware, linkcalc, wnms, etc...


Abs,

----------


## Weslei

Bom dia, 

Obrigado, era isso que estava procurando...

----------


## rafaela900

quanto de link consegue nesse ponto a ponto




> Ontem também fechamos um link com os APC-5M e antenas Dish 34 para 78.6 km
> sinal -57, e o 3 enlace com os novos intelbras q fecho. Muito bom equipamento.
> Anexo 39228Anexo 39229Anexo 39230

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> quanto de link consegue nesse ponto a ponto


Entra no site da intelbras e veja nosso case de sucesso lá, tem mais informações lá.

Stiw telecom

----------


## rafaela900

> Entra no site da intelbras e veja nosso case de sucesso lá, tem mais informações lá.
> 
> Stiw telecom



me passa um site de confiança onde posso adquirir um par de radio desses,agradeço muito e estrelinha pra vc !!!

----------


## Weslei

Salve!!

www.dicomp.com.br

Tem que fazer cadastro, empresa séria e rapida no envio...
Fala com a Luciana - Vendas
MSN: [email protected]

Abraço

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Americanexplorer, dicomp, ceitell, todos tem.
Oh melhor era vc entrar no site da intelbras e ver o distribuidor
mais próximo de vc.
Vlw pela estrelinha

----------


## rafaela900

qual o modelo usado nesses enlaces de grande distancia,pois tem vários apc-5m

----------


## pedrohsampaio

E o Apc-5m ele não tem antena integrada

----------


## rafaela900

http://www.dicomp.com.br/produto/876...c-5m-intelbras

só não tem o preço

----------


## Weslei

Salve!!

Brother, são preços para revenda, só aparece depois que fizer o cadastro no site...

Abraço

----------


## rafaela900

tem como vc me passar o preço não,já que é cadastrado ?estrelinha pra vc!!

----------


## Weslei

Brother, mandei uma mensagem particular para você, acho que é proibido aqui no forum esse tipo de divulgação de comercio...

Abraço

----------


## rafaela900

> Brother, mandei uma mensagem particular para você, acho que é proibido aqui no forum esse tipo de divulgação de comercio...
> 
> Abraço


chego aqui não... vlww

----------


## rafaela900

> Brother, mandei uma mensagem particular para você, acho que é proibido aqui no forum esse tipo de divulgação de comercio...
> 
> Abraço



o preço tá bom,mais o site é muito exigente no cadastro,tenho empresa cnpj tudo certinho,mais eles pedem coisas de mais,parece até que vou fazer um financiamento de 100 mil reais pelo banco do brasiil,rsrsrsrs

----------


## portalink

É realmente o cadastro é burocrático, gente é pra compra a vista, quer dizer antecipada.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

já passei por isso, mesmo querendo comprar a vista um cadastro que pergunta de mais, 90% acaba desistindo. cada um tem suas politicas, mas se o cadastro me enche o saco, vou embora na hora, ainda mais que tem um montão de revendas com o mesmo produto.

----------


## maxibelo

Tb concordaria caso o pagamento fosse a prazo .. Agora pagamento a vista..!!! AI ai.. Ne possivel que ainda tem empresa que trabalha com essa politica..Essas empresas tem que acordar, antes que outras concorrentes coloquem uma filial perto dela, ai quero ver se vão adotar essa politica. E outra, que gera oportunidades a concorrentes menores que trabalham sem nenhuma burocracia. Exemplo pessoas que compram do paraguaí e ainda emite nota. .. (Exemplo politica pra vender so pra empresas!! Ai e aceitável .. "Minha opinião")

----------


## jailtonnetlink

Também desisti ,um zilhão de dados até assinatura do papa velho.oooh loco :Big Grin:

----------


## RCINFONET

> Tb concordaria caso o pagamento fosse a prazo .. Agora pagamento a vista..!!! AI ai.. Ne possivel que ainda tem empresa que trabalha com essa politica..Essas empresas tem que acordar, antes que outras concorrentes coloquem uma filial perto dela, ai quero ver se vão adotar essa politica. E outra, que gera oportunidades a concorrentes menores que trabalham sem nenhuma burocracia. Exemplo pessoas que compram do paraguaí e ainda emite nota. .. (Exemplo politica pra vender so pra empresas!! Ai e aceitável .. "Minha opinião")


Tambem concordo com politica de so vender para empresas.

----------


## rafaela900

Sim amigo também sou de acordo,mais essa empresa me pediu tantos dados que eu fique até comedo.fiz uma financiamento alto pela caixa acredito eu que eles pediram menos dados que esse empresa,isso é um absurdo quero comprar avista e ainda essa frescura toda?? compro de grandes empresas e nunca me pediram tanta coisa,vou comprar no mercado livre mesmo,é 50 reais a mais,pelo menos divido no cartão e é 10x mais rápido,olha só os dados que a empresa me pediu.

*Documentação para Aprovação de Cadastro:*


Contrato Social;Ultima Alteração Contratual (Consolidada);Ficha preenchida do cadastro do Site (atenção para o preenchimento: telefone do contador, referência comercial e bancária);Boletos pagos ou à pagar, dos últimos 30 dias;Comprovante de água, luz ou telefone (opcional).
Aguardo retorno.
Desde já agradeço pela atenção.
DIGICOMP 




> Tambem concordo com politica de so vender para empresas.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

jajajaj só faltou perguntar o que tu comestes ontem. ja passei por isso, e desisti da compra.

----------


## Weslei

Salve!!!

Documentação basica para aprovação de crédito para compras a prazo, as empresas que só vendem no cartão de crédito só precisam do seu nome, cpf e numero do cartão, por isso a facilidade...

Quanto ao pagamento a vista, alguem já ligou la para ver se precisa disso tudo, eu acho que não né...
Liguem e falem com a Luciana vendas!

Sou cliente deles, é uma empresa excelente, preços, prazos, pós venda...

----------


## JonasMT

A fala serio, compro na fullwirelles tanto a prazo/avista e nao pedirao um terço desses dados. Essa pelo visto paro no tempo

----------


## PauloMassa

Ridícula a atitude dessa empresa kra! Sou cliente FullWireless, American Explorer, FastWireless, Zeel Eletronicos, Tec-Wi, BsCable, entre outras e NUNCA precisei de NADA disso pra comprar nem a vista nem a prazo! Compro no Boleto, BNDES, Cartao de credito e nenhuma empresa me pediu isso... Essa empresa/vendedor só pode estar de sacanagem!!! Eles que não abram o olho pq começar no Under já com essa publicidade negativa só ferra com a credibilidade da empresa!
#ProntoFalei

----------


## Weslei

Salve!!!

Apenas indiquei a empresa, é séria e de confiança, agora se não serve para vocês, basta procurar outro fornecedor, cada um tem a sua politica, acho que não é justo ficar julgando a empresa por sua politica de crédito, se não gostou, parte para outra. Como o amigo falou acima, tem um monte de fornecedores, basta escolher o que se adequa a sua politica de compra...

Não sei para quem tanta reclamação que não vai levar a lugar nenhum, só poluindo o forum...

----------


## JonasMT

> Salve!!!
> 
> Apenas indiquei a empresa, é séria e de confiança, agora se não serve para vocês, basta procurar outro fornecedor, cada um tem a sua politica, acho que não é justo ficar julgando a empresa por sua politica de crédito, se não gostou, parte para outra. Como o amigo falou acima, tem um monte de fornecedores, basta escolher o que se adequa a sua politica de compra...
> 
> Não sei para quem tanta reclamação que não vai levar a lugar nenhum, só poluindo o forum...


Em momento algum foi citado CREDITO, agora a VISTA vixi...

Mas blz bola pra frente.

----------


## rmj

boa tarde

da uma olhada na american explorer, eu fiz o cadastro la já faz tempo mas não teve tanta burocracia assim, em caso de parcelamento eu estou comprando pelo bndes, eu já tinha cadastro no banco do brasil foi muito fácil, com juros baixos de 0,9% em até 48x

----------


## portalink

Bom resolvi fazer o cadastro, segue contato do vendedor Michel.
[email protected], fone (44)4009-2826

----------


## RCINFONET

> Sim amigo também sou de acordo,mais essa empresa me pediu tantos dados que eu fique até comedo.fiz uma financiamento alto pela caixa acredito eu que eles pediram menos dados que esse empresa,isso é um absurdo quero comprar avista e ainda essa frescura toda?? compro de grandes empresas e nunca me pediram tanta coisa,vou comprar no mercado livre mesmo,é 50 reais a mais,pelo menos divido no cartão e é 10x mais rápido,olha só os dados que a empresa me pediu.
> 
> *Documentação para Aprovação de Cadastro:*
> 
> 
> Contrato Social;Ultima Alteração Contratual (Consolidada);Ficha preenchida do cadastro do Site (atenção para o preenchimento: telefone do contador, referência comercial e bancária);Boletos pagos ou à pagar, dos últimos 30 dias;Comprovante de água, luz ou telefone (opcional). 
> Aguardo retorno.
> Desde já agradeço pela atenção.
> DIGICOMP


Só faltou o ultimo comprovante do titulo de eleitor!!..concordo, bem forçado.

----------


## rafaela900

> Salve!!!
> 
> Documentação basica para aprovação de crédito para compras a prazo, as empresas que só vendem no cartão de crédito só precisam do seu nome, cpf e numero do cartão, por isso a facilidade...
> 
> Quanto ao pagamento a vista, alguem já ligou la para ver se precisa disso tudo, eu acho que não né...
> Liguem e falem com a Luciana vendas!
> 
> Sou cliente deles, é uma empresa excelente, preços, prazos, pós venda...



AMIGO EU QUERENDO COMPRAR AVISTA E MESMO ASSIM ELA ME PEDIU ISSO TUDO ESSA MESMO  a Luciana vendas!

----------


## rafaela900

> Salve!!!
> 
> Documentação basica para aprovação de crédito para compras a prazo, as empresas que só vendem no cartão de crédito só precisam do seu nome, cpf e numero do cartão, por isso a facilidade...
> 
> Quanto ao pagamento a vista, alguem já ligou la para ver se precisa disso tudo, eu acho que não né...
> Liguem e falem com a Luciana vendas!
> 
> Sou cliente deles, é uma empresa excelente, preços, prazos, pós venda...



Mesmo assim sou muitíssimo grato por sua ajuda,vlw mesmo!!!

----------


## PauloMassa

> Salve!!!
> 
> Documentação basica para aprovação de crédito para compras a prazo, as empresas que só vendem no cartão de crédito só precisam do seu nome, cpf e numero do cartão, por isso a facilidade...
> 
> Quanto ao pagamento a vista, alguem já ligou la para ver se precisa disso tudo, eu acho que não né...
> Liguem e falem com a Luciana vendas!
> 
> Sou cliente deles, é uma empresa excelente, preços, prazos, pós venda...


kra, tu trabalha nessa empresa?
Pq d boa, não entendi pq tanta queimaçao com oq eu e o pessoal tá criticando a política da empresa... Se tu indicou blz, te agradecemos por isso mas, daí a queimar o pêlo pq tão criticando a politica da empresa já é outra coisa kra! E outra, estamos em um tópico sobre um determinado produto e onde pode ser adquirido! As opiniões são livres aqui dentro... Acho que vc está um pouco equivocado e foi infeliz ao dizer que estão poluindo o fórum! O que temos aqui é uma discussão sadia. Reveja seus conceitos!

----------


## rafaela900

> Ridícula a atitude dessa empresa kra! Sou cliente FullWireless, American Explorer, FastWireless, Zeel Eletronicos, Tec-Wi, BsCable, entre outras e NUNCA precisei de NADA disso pra comprar nem a vista nem a prazo! Compro no Boleto, BNDES, Cartao de credito e nenhuma empresa me pediu isso... Essa empresa/vendedor só pode estar de sacanagem!!! Eles que não abram o olho pq começar no Under já com essa publicidade negativa só ferra com a credibilidade da empresa!
> #ProntoFalei



Pois é,cara fiquei louco da vida,adicionei eles no msn,eles só liberam o msn depois do cadastro feito,teria que mandar todos esses dados pra liberar o msn deles pra min,depois disso tudo ai sim poderíamos falar sobre a compra de 2 radios que custa em torno de 300 reais cada,e olha que quero comprar avista...kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk é muito tenso!! 

enquanto eu tenho uma loja de manutenção e venda de equipamento de informatica,fico doido pra vender pelo menos a prazo,tem uma empresa que pra vender avista fica com essa frescura...afff

----------


## PauloMassa

> Pois é,cara fiquei louco da vida,adicionei eles no msn,eles só liberam o msn depois do cadastro feito,teria que mandar todos esses dados pra liberar o msn deles pra min,depois disso tudo ai sim poderíamos falar sobre a compra de 2 radios que custa em torno de 300 reais cada,e olha que quero comprar avista...kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk é muito tenso!! 
> 
> enquanto eu tenho uma loja de manutenção e venda de equipamento de informatica,fico doido pra vender pelo menos a prazo,tem uma empresa que pra vender avista fica com essa frescura...afff


kra, d boa, nem comento mais sobre essa empresa pq já se queimaram aqui com o que eu falei... Mas acho no mínimo ridícula essa atitude dessa empresa! De certo que devem ter clientes desesperados pra comprar que aturam esse tipo de coisa... 
hahahah
Só rindo mesmo! Isso é Brasil...
Ainda bem que sou de SP e não tenho o que reclamar de meus fornecedores!

----------


## armc_2003

Tenho 1 enlace (Mikrotik, antena de 34dbi)de 63 km que passa quase 90mbps e uptime chega a meses, detalhe, tem pelo menos umas 20 antenas do lado da minha ... 
Nunca usei ubiquiti para enlaces longos ou que precisem ser confiaveis, acho a qualidade do produto muito duvidosa. Nao entendo essa gana que o pessoal da Intelbras estah em comparar o produto deles com o da ubiquiti ... ubiquiti eh lixo ....

____________
Andre






> Eu acho q essa indicação e pq e feita pelos teste deles... Não devem ter testado em distancias grandes.
> Tenho enlace de Mkt para 73km passando muita banda tbm. Tenho até um enlace de 103km passando 15full.
> Eu já tinha feito um enlace com os APC de 25km e outro de 3km todos ficaram ótimos.
> Ai apareceu a oportunidade de fechar esse enlace de 78km ai resolvemos testar. Precisava de 30 full, montei 
> mikrotiks para caso o APC não desse usar, mas nem precisei tira-lo do carro pois foi um ótimo resultado.
> Anexo 39231

----------


## leobsl

> Tenho 1 enlace (Mikrotik, antena de 34dbi)de 63 km que passa quase 90mbps e uptime chega a meses, detalhe, tem pelo menos umas 20 antenas do lado da minha ... 
> Nunca usei ubiquiti para enlaces longos ou que precisem ser confiaveis, acho a qualidade do produto muito duvidosa. Nao entendo essa gana que o pessoal da Intelbras estah em comparar o produto deles com o da ubiquiti ... ubiquiti eh lixo ....
> 
> ____________
> Andre



Acompanhando ;;;;;

estou com 1 par de apc com antenas de 30dbi ... tentei usar em 8km ( isso mesmo gente miseros 8KM .) e nao me surpreendeu nem com ipool abilitado ...porem nao desisti nao estou subindo ele pra trocar em um enlace de 12km ... com visada perfeita .... e ve o que da .... asim que tiver os resultado posto aqui ...

o 1 enlace era de 8km com rocket dish de 30 passando 40/32 como os apc ( nao merxi nas antenas so troquei os radios ..... ) 

o sinal piorou e a banda ficou 25/16 

porem em verdade nao fiz uso de todos os recursos por questoes de nao poder ficar com o ramal parado .. por mais de 1 hora .... 

ae nao fiquei ajustando muito no proximo teste da pra fazer em paralelo ae posso ajustar tudo de todas as formas e dizer o veredito ..... 

o 1 enlace tem fresnel obstruida po predios ....
o 2 nao tera nada pelo percurso.

obs: aposto muito nesses radios e espero que realmente seja um solução por hora fora dos ubiquiti por que mikrotik esse nao vou so em utima nescecidade.....

----------


## usuario2012

entao vc nao gostou do aparelho apc-5m

----------


## renanantoniolli

> entao vc nao gostou do aparelho apc-5m


Vamos aguardar o amigo leobsl acabar os testes, com suas devidas configurações, para ai sim, passar o seu parecer....

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Ola pessoal , mais um caso de sucesso usando o ROCKET KILLER, APC-5M, antena 34 dbi maxxgain, alta performance, e enlace com muita performance, SPEEDMAX, de Campo Gerais, (MG), o enlace deu praticamente 39km, o link se encontrava em gargalo, no talo, no maximo 24 de down, priorizamos o download, pois a ideia era ter o maximo de banda, com seguranca, sem pingar alto na rede, e passamos praticamente 52 mbps de down, com latencia na casa dos 30 ms, sem duvida alguma o melhor equipamento, melhor custo beneficio, e ainda com 2 anos de garantia, segue as fotos. http://www.speedmaxtelecom.com.br/

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Tirei as fotos antes de terminarmos o trabalho, por isso os cabos ainda estao soltos....

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Vamos aguardar o amigo leobsl acabar os testes, com suas devidas configurações, para ai sim, passar o seu parecer....




Ola Renan, boa noite, conforme contato com voce, estou reenviando o post, com as fotos e testes do enlace, acredito que houve uma falha no envio hoje pela amanha, a net do hotel as vezes cai, segue as imagens para sua analise, obrigado

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Temos toda linha WISP+ INTELBRAS, 2.4 e 5.8, somos distribuidor, suporte tecnico total e garantia de 2 anos, suporte em toda configuracao, abracos...

----------


## JonasMT

Tenho um enlace de 2km da central para o pop, e por incrivel que pareca perdi uma ponteira de nanob mesmo desligada da tomada é brincadeira viu "sim aterramento, blindado e etc" a mesma esta em um mastro de 7mts.

Eliton Miranda oq me recomendaria pra tocar tanto na torre quanto aqui na central, pois to de saco cheio dessa porta lan queimada em airgrid e nanob

----------


## usuario2012

Cara posta ai quando chegar os novos equipamento mais para se em cliente blz preciso urgente estou esperando esses ai so para colocar nos clientes ta tudo pronto aki so falta esse ai 
obrigado

----------


## usuario2012

Equipamento intelbras para clientes esse aki quando vai sair apc 5m-12
obrigado

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Tenho um enlace de 2km da central para o pop, e por incrivel que pareca perdi uma ponteira de nanob mesmo desligada da tomada é brincadeira viu "sim aterramento, blindado e etc" a mesma esta em um mastro de 7mts.
> 
> Eliton Miranda oq me recomendaria pra tocar tanto na torre quanto aqui na central, pois to de saco cheio dessa porta lan queimada em airgrid e nanob




Rapaz, essa distancia ai e bem curta heim, quanto vc precisa passar nesse enlace?? pq a 2km se vc usar por exemplo o APC-5M nessa distancia, vc tera o maximo de desempenho, e tranquilo, 2 anos de garantia, suporta descarga de 15.000V, seu centelhador a gas segura a onda, e com certeza vc tera um enlace de qualidade, tenho toda linha a pronta entrega, hj postarei mais fotos de trabalhos realizados com ele...abracos...

----------


## armc_2003

Troca de marca que resolve!
Comigo resolveu.
______________
André




> Tenho um enlace de 2km da central para o pop, e por incrivel que pareca perdi uma ponteira de nanob mesmo desligada da tomada é brincadeira viu "sim aterramento, blindado e etc" a mesma esta em um mastro de 7mts.
> 
> Eliton Miranda oq me recomendaria pra tocar tanto na torre quanto aqui na central, pois to de saco cheio dessa porta lan queimada em airgrid e nanob

----------


## JonasMT

> Rapaz, essa distancia ai e bem curta heim, quanto vc precisa passar nesse enlace?? pq a 2km se vc usar por exemplo o APC-5M nessa distancia, vc tera o maximo de desempenho, e tranquilo, 2 anos de garantia, suporta descarga de 15.000V, seu centelhador a gas segura a onda, e com certeza vc tera um enlace de qualidade, tenho toda linha a pronta entrega, hj postarei mais fotos de trabalhos realizados com ele...abracos...


Opa a rede é pequena, nao preciso mais que 20mbps no momento. Qual seria o angulo de abertura desse apc-5m?

Vou lhe mandar meu msn via mp, se possivel me add pra fecharmos negocio  :Wink:

----------


## usuario2012

cade o lançamento ?

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Opa a rede é pequena, nao preciso mais que 20mbps no momento. Qual seria o angulo de abertura desse apc-5m?
> 
> Vou lhe mandar meu msn via mp, se possivel me add pra fecharmos negocio


me 



add ai no msn que te ajudo a fechar esse enlace com qualidade, 20 mbps passa facil.....facil....
[email protected]
abracos...

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> cade o lançamento ?



qual lancamento voce ta falando???

----------


## usuario2012

me add que eu falo

----------


## SantiagoMG

Esses rádios que a Intelbrás lançou já estão homologados?

----------


## maxibelo

> Esses rádios que a Intelbrás lançou já estão homologados?


Concerteza é Homologado..

----------


## usuario2012

é obvio hauahuaha

----------


## grupovideosanet

Muito bom amigo, logo-logo vou pedir 2 para testes.

----------


## JonasMT

Recebi um par de semana passada, mas infelizmente nao tive tempo de testar ainda  :Frown:

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Esses rádios que a Intelbrás lançou já estão homologados?





Todos radios homologados, prontos para uso.

----------


## grupovideosanet

Olá amigo de onde vc é, teria como cotar um par de APC-5M Intelbras, por pac para 76935-000.
estou fazendo uma rede e 250Km com R52Hn e RB433AH. e se o APC-5M Intelbras for melhor, posso ir trocando.

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Olá amigo de onde vc é, teria como cotar um par de APC-5M Intelbras, por pac para 76935-000.
> estou fazendo uma rede e 250Km com R52Hn e RB433AH. e se o APC-5M Intelbras for melhor, posso ir trocando.



Rapaz, boa noite, 2 radios saem na faixa de 715,00, estou em varginha, sul de minas, somos distribuidora oficial, temos toda linha, antenas tambem, e posso garantir a voce que esses radios da mais desempenho sim que os r52n, vou deixar meu celular e o numero da empresa...abracos....

(35)9169-8970
(35)3212-9661 - MGSAT - VARGINHA

----------


## rafaela900

> Olá amigo de onde vc é, teria como cotar um par de APC-5M Intelbras, por pac para 76935-000.
> estou fazendo uma rede e 250Km com R52Hn e RB433AH. e se o APC-5M Intelbras for melhor, posso ir trocando.



Ponto a ponto direto de 250klm ? ou entendi mau ?

----------


## grupovideosanet

Oi amiga ( rafaela900), o ponto-a-ponto são dividido em varias torres no meio, é que meu progeto inicial era de passar uma banda de 60mb full, mas por enquanto vamos passar só 20mb full.

----------


## grupovideosanet

Obrigado amigo, Eliton Miranda assim que estiver com dim-dim pesso 1 par

----------


## Eliton Miranda

Mais um enlace PERFECT!!!! 29 km.....visada nao muito boa, por isso o nivel de sinal mais alto. antena oiw 33 dupla. Mesmo assim, priorizando down, passou facil seus quase 92 mbps....impressionante mesmo o desempenho desse pequeno radio, 800Mw de pura potencia....segue as fotos...

----------


## armc_2003

> Mais um enlace PERFECT!!!! 29 km.....visada nao muito boa, por isso o nivel de sinal mais alto. antena oiw 33 dupla. Mesmo assim, priorizando down, passou facil seus quase 92 mbps....impressionante mesmo o desempenho desse pequeno radio, 800Mw de pura potencia....segue as fotos...



Eu gostaria de saber quanto que a Intelbras estah investindo nessa "nova" modalidade de marketing .....
Alguns caras de opinião suspeita para ir em fóruns e deixar relatos parecidos... parece que muito peixe cai nessa malha ...


_____________
Andre

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Eu gostaria de saber quanto que a Intelbras estah investindo nessa "nova" modalidade de marketing .....
> Alguns caras de opinião suspeita para ir em fóruns e deixar relatos parecidos... parece que muito peixe cai nessa malha ...
> 
> 
> _____________
> Andre


Ol

Olha cara, quanto eles estao investindo, eu nao sei nao, so sei que eu nao ganho 1 real com isso, porque ate na certificacao deles la eu nao passei, em um curso...mas que o radio funciona ....ha....isso sim funciona...


abracos...

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Eu gostaria de saber quanto que a Intelbras estah investindo nessa "nova" modalidade de marketing .....
> Alguns caras de opinião suspeita para ir em fóruns e deixar relatos parecidos... parece que muito peixe cai nessa malha ...
> 
> 
> _____________
> Andre


Olha andré, não sei qm é vc, se e um técnico de uma grande empresa ou só mais um curioso
mas não se deve duvidar da opinião de alguém q não conhece até presenciar se o q a pessoa está 
dizendo e verdade ou não. Mas se quiser conhecer o rádio referente ao trópico me procure q 
mostrarei-o em funcionamento. Mas se vc eh daqueles q ficam presos a somente uma marca, 
aí então não se pode fazer nada contra. Mas todos aki procuramos algo que possa melhorar nossas
redes, independente de marcas. Quando fazemos "propagandas" de algum produto e para tentar 
ajudar alguém que possa precisar de alguma solução, então antes de criticar alguém por mostrar
seu sucesso, teste e provê q ele está certo ou errado.

----------


## maxibelo

> Olha andré, não sei qm é vc, se e um técnico de uma grande empresa ou só mais um curioso
> mas não se deve duvidar da opinião de alguém q não conhece até presenciar se o q a pessoa está 
> dizendo e verdade ou não. Mas se quiser conhecer o rádio referente ao trópico me procure q 
> mostrarei-o em funcionamento. Mas se vc eh daqueles q ficam presos a somente uma marca, 
> aí então não se pode fazer nada contra. Mas todos aki procuramos algo que possa melhorar nossas
> redes, independente de marcas. Quando fazemos "propagandas" de algum produto e para tentar 
> ajudar alguém que possa precisar de alguma solução, então antes de criticar alguém por mostrar
> seu sucesso, teste e provê q ele está certo ou errado.


Mais então pedro chegou a testa os Radios da Intelbras o que achou ??
Porque sei do que e capaz e tenho plena convicção que não tem nenhuma melação por marca. Alem disso, ja testou diversas aplicações e equipamentos.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Mais então pedro chegou a testa os Radios da Intelbras o que achou ??
> Porque sei do que e capaz e tenho plena convicção que não tem nenhuma melação por marca. Alem disso, ja testou diversas aplicações e equipamentos.


Tenho usado apenas para PTP de longas distâncias, em enlaces de 25km até de 80km, eh tenho gostado demais,
ao meu ver eh muito superior a rockets, é um competidor a altura de um mkt bem configurado com cartão N.
Tenho 4 enlaces com eles e desde q coloquei esqueci q estavam lá.
Testei e aprovei

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Tenho usado apenas para PTP de longas distâncias, em enlaces de 25km até de 80km, eh tenho gostado demais,
> ao meu ver eh muito superior a rockets, é um competidor a altura de um mkt bem configurado com cartão N.
> Tenho 4 enlaces com eles e desde q coloquei esqueci q estavam lá.
> Testei e aprovei



Rapaz...o radinho é coisa fina...show.....

----------


## jorgilson

Rapaz o equipamento parece ser bom, fiz um link de 30 km com duas antenas aquários de 29 dBi, o sinal ficou -64 dBm e 35 Mb de banda, só não gostei muito do firmware, acho que dever melhorar nas próximas versões.

----------


## Eliton Miranda

> Rapaz o equipamento parece ser bom, fiz um link de 30 km com duas antenas aquários de 29 dBi, o sinal ficou -64 dBm e 35 Mb de banda, só não gostei muito do firmware, acho que dever melhorar nas próximas versões.




A vai melhor e muito.....rapaz...to achando que passou pouca banda ai.....ajusta isso....vai passar mais um gole ai...

----------


## rmj

Boa tarde

Quanto a firmware pode ficar tranquilo que está para sair uma nova, com seleção de canais de 5 em 5mhz, com stp na bridge para evitar loop, troca de pais sem ter que resetar o radio e vão colocar visualizador de throughput em tempo real, tirando que tem acesso ao shell em linux do equipamento dando pra colocar programas para teste como iptraf e ipref, pra mim o equipamento to ótimo.

----------


## jorgilson

> A vai melhor e muito.....rapaz...to achando que passou pouca banda ai.....ajusta isso....vai passar mais um gole ai...


Eliton quando disse que o firmware precisa melhorar nao quis denegrir o aparelho, porque os ubnt quando comecaram tambem nao eram essa coca-cola toda; quanto a banda acho que vai melhorar sim é so ter tempo pra alinhar melhor as antenas.

----------


## gamineiro

> Anexo 39226Anexo 39227


Boa noite! Excelente resultado! Parabéns.

Você está fazendo o teste em TCP. Pergunto se a CPU chegou a 100%? Em caso afirmativo, seu link na verdade está melhor do que os seus testes mostram.

Se você testar em UDP, você irá identificar a performance máxima do link, independente dos equipamentos da ponta (imaginando que os rádios estão em bridge). 

Faça o teste em UDP, se a banda aumentar, você vai precisar melhorar o hardware do roteamento para usufruir de tudo o que link está oferecendo!

PS: Se alguém já disse isso, me desculpe. Não li o post inteiro porque ficou um pouco extenso, hahahah.

Abraço

----------


## PauloMassa

> Boa noite! Excelente resultado! Parabéns.
> 
> Você está fazendo o teste em TCP. Pergunto se a CPU chegou a 100%? Em caso afirmativo, seu link na verdade está melhor do que os seus testes mostram.
> 
> Se você testar em UDP, você irá identificar a performance máxima do link, independente dos equipamentos da ponta (imaginando que os rádios estão em bridge). 
> 
> Faça o teste em UDP, se a banda aumentar, você vai precisar melhorar o hardware do roteamento para usufruir de tudo o que link está oferecendo!
> 
> PS: Se alguém já disse isso, me desculpe. Não li o post inteiro porque ficou um pouco extenso, hahahah.
> ...


Aqui em todos os testes que realizei nos enlaces TODOS bateram os 100% do processamento das 2 pontas das RBS... Sei que o enlace passa muito mais!

----------


## antonioeduardo

Boa Noite Pessoal venho acompanhando o forum a um tempo ja estamos montando uma rede com 3 enlaces sendo:

1º com 60 KM
2º com 52 KM
3º com 40 KM

encomendei 2 radios para testar chegaram hoje !
junto com eles vamos usar 2 Rocket Dish de 34 

nao tenho previsão de quando vamos montar o 1º enlace mas ja adiantando que quando tiver funcionando postarei os resultados !

uma coisa que achei muito estranho por ser um radio de alta potencia 800mw, hoje quando fui configuralos "sem antenas" 
nao encontravam sinal nenhum isso a 3 mestros de distancia um do outro achei muito estranho ,
quando coloquei os 2 um colado no outro ae sim deu sinal e tal !
so achei que com cartoes mesmo com essa pequena distacia sem antenas daria um sinal bem alto ?
Alguem concorda ?
ABRAÇO a todos !!!

LEMBRANDO NAO SOU REVENDEDOR SOU DONO DE PROVEDOR COMO MUITOS AKI

SO QUERO CONTRIBUIR se for um equipamento espetacular como dizem vou postar a verdade !

----------


## JonasMT

To com um par aqui, vou usar pra fechar 19km com visada 110% e dish 30dbi. Assim que tiver pronto posto resultados

----------


## pinguimcrc32

> Boa Noite Pessoal venho acompanhando o forum a um tempo ja estamos montando uma rede com 3 enlaces sendo:
> 
> 1º com 60 KM
> 2º com 52 KM
> 3º com 40 KM
> 
> encomendei 2 radios para testar chegaram hoje !
> junto com eles vamos usar 2 Rocket Dish de 34 
> 
> ...



Vejo que isto quer dizer então que o rádio tem uma ótima blindagem. Certo?

----------


## jorgilson

> Boa Noite Pessoal venho acompanhando o forum a um tempo ja estamos montando uma rede com 3 enlaces sendo:
> 
> 1º com 60 KM
> 2º com 52 KM
> 3º com 40 KM
> 
> encomendei 2 radios para testar chegaram hoje !
> junto com eles vamos usar 2 Rocket Dish de 34 
> 
> ...


Amigo não se deve ligar aparelhos de rf sem antenas, pois terá grande chance de queimar a saída de rf, quanto ao sinal baixo provavelmente e por causa da blindagem interna do mesmo.

----------


## American Explorer

Meus amigos do fórum, realmente a Intelbras não entrou pra brincadeira nesse mercado. Os produtos são mesmo top de linha, todos eles possuem desempenho superior aos similares da Ubiquit. Sem falar que nenhum outro fabricante/importador da 2 anos de garantia em seu produto.
A American Explorer é distribuidor oficial da Intelbras. Quem precisar comprar ou tirar dúvidas fale comigo no e-mail, msn ou no nosso 0800. Ligue pra gente.
Na minha assinatura segue os meus dados.

----------


## jorgilson

Amigos grande decepcao com os apc, menos de 01 mes e a porta lan do equipamento ja deu pau, so fica em 10M.

----------


## American Explorer

Amigo, manda pra garantia. Você tem dois anos de garantia.

----------


## JonasMT

> Amigos grande decepcao com os apc, menos de 01 mes e a porta lan do equipamento ja deu pau, so fica em 10M.


Vixi, boa sorte com a garantia.

----------


## pinguimcrc32

> Amigos grande decepcao com os apc, menos de 01 mes e a porta lan do equipamento ja deu pau, so fica em 10M.


Tem certeza? Já testou na outra ponta outro switch por exemplo?
Voce sabe se teve algum raio ou descarga elétrica que tenha causado isto?
Depois fala aqui pra todos saberem como foi o atendimento/atenção/etc da garantia do produto, já que é parte do marketing deles falar dos 2 anos de garantia, vamos ver se vão cumprir  :Smile:  
[]'s e boa sorte.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Tive o problema com um APC-5M, mas foi por causa de descarga elétrica,
abri o aparelho e depois de vários testes consegui identificar q o mesmo
possui 4 fusíveis, 2 por fase. 2 do negativo estavam queimados, substitui
e voltou a funcionar para minha alegria. 

Com essa mesma descarga perdi 2 rockets, 1 rb411ah e nenhum apc, graças
a Deus. Tenho aprovado o uso dos mesmos.

----------


## JonasMT

Se alguem puder da uma dica aew, chego hj minha fontes nobreak volt 24v e só agora fui reparar que os apc m5 sao 18v  :Thumpdown: 

Serial possivel usar ele a 12v pois ja tenho o conversor aqui, se nao for fuuu vou ser obrigado a usar rocket m5 mesmo

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Pode se usar 24v, ele aceita de 12v a 40v. 
Uso todos os meus com fontes da volt, funciona perfeito.

----------


## JonasMT

> Pode se usar 24v, ele aceita de 12v a 40v. 
> Uso todos os meus com fontes da volt, funciona perfeito.


Opa vlw amigo  :Smile: 


Estou implantando volt em todas as torres, e dependendo do desempenho do apc vou trocar as rocket das basestation "conforme for queimando a ja esperada porta lan"

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Hoje uso a soluções da volt em todas as torres, elas e baterias de 45a,
Ficam sem luz e agüentam até 2 dias, são ótimas.

Agora sobre o APc, tenho usado somente em PTP, em breve irei instalar
em uma basestation, mas creio q sejam ótimos, pois ao meu ver superam
de longe os rockets. 
Temos que testar, pois não podemos ficar parados no tempo.

----------


## armc_2003

> já passei por isso, mesmo querendo comprar a vista um cadastro que pergunta de mais, 90% acaba desistindo. cada um tem suas politicas, mas se o cadastro me enche o saco, vou embora na hora, ainda mais que tem um montão de revendas com o mesmo produto.


Exatamente!!!
Não perco mais meu tempo com essas exigências bestas... quer vender ou ver papel? Eu poderia fazer as mesmas exigencias, pra saber se num é um fornecedor safado!!!

Toda vez que um vendedor vem atrás da minha empresa pra vender e faz mil e uma ofertas e promessas e logo depois pede aquela folha gigante de cadastro eu já dispenso ele na hora!

Já tenho um monte de fornecedores ... e todos loucos pra atingir a quota ... pra quê gastar meu curto tempo com um cara que no fundo só quer meu dinheiro e mais nada?

Tchau tchau ... isso é coisa do passado... nem pra comprar do Paraguai tem tanta burrocracia....

_____________
André

----------


## armc_2003

> Amigo, manda pra garantia. Você tem dois anos de garantia.


*KAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKA

GARANTIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*___________
André

----------


## American Explorer

> *KAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKA
> 
> GARANTIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *___________
> André


Amigo, se você compra na American Explorer pode trocar na hora sem burocracias, e nós cuidamos do envio para a Intelbras. Essa é a politica de troca da Intelbras. Deu defeito, troque por outro e resolva o problema do cliente. Dentro de dois anos é assim que funciona. Se a garantia do fabricante não funciona com você reveja seus fornecedores.

----------


## speedturbo

Boa noite galera, compramos 6pares do apc 5m, nao sei se posso ligar em 26v, alguem ja testou se suporta? nao encontrei nenhum material falando a respeito..alguem aí pode me dar uma força?

----------


## PauloMassa

> Boa noite galera, compramos 6pares do apc 5m, nao sei se posso ligar em 26v, alguem ja testou se suporta? nao encontrei nenhum material falando a respeito..alguem aí pode me dar uma força?


Pode ligar tranquilo! Esse equipamento trabalha entre 18 e 48VDC!

----------


## aedson

> Se alguem puder da uma dica aew, chego hj minha fontes nobreak volt 24v e só agora fui reparar que os apc m5 sao 18v 
> 
> Serial possivel usar ele a 12v pois ja tenho o conversor aqui, se nao for fuuu vou ser obrigado a usar rocket m5 mesmo


Amigo,

Desculpa a ingnorancia, mas nao entendi direito.

Chegou fontes 24v pra vc?
Ou Nobreaks 24v?

Segundo um tecnico ele me disse q o a voltagem recomendade para o APC 5M é de 18v a 48v, com 12v o desempenho cai muito. 

Abraço

----------


## JonasMT

> Amigo,
> 
> Desculpa a ingnorancia, mas nao entendi direito.
> 
> Chegou fontes 24v pra vc?
> Ou Nobreaks 24v?
> 
> Segundo um tecnico ele me disse q o a voltagem recomendade para o APC 5M é de 18v a 48v, com 12v o desempenho cai muito. 
> 
> Abraço



Como falei acima chego minha fonte nobreak da *VOLT,*vou implantar elas em todas as minhas repetidoras  :Smile:  

A duvida era se o apc 5m trabalharia em uma voltagem diferente da original  :Smile: 

E caso necessario eu tbm tenho adaptador 24v para 12v. 

Porem ja foi esclarecido aqui mesmo no forum e suporte da intelbras que ele trabalhar de 18v a 48v  :Big Grin:

----------


## antonioeduardo

Galera como eu disse anteriormente as torres devem ser instaladas essa semana ainda !


e quando a 1ª torre estiver no lugar fecharemos o 1º enlace com o APC 5M 62 KM com antenas UBNT 34 !

em breve postarei os resultados !

Em questao aos amigos falaram que nao se deve ligar ap de RF sem antenas isso todo mundo fala mas nao estou discutindo

mas por q se nao pode ligar por q ninguem coloca um aviso NAO LIGUE SEM ANTENAS nao é mesmo ???

isso evitaria no caso as pessoas ligarem e a garantia nao teria que pagar por erros dos outros,
agora se nao tem aviso a garantia tem que cobrir nao é verdade ?

mas vlw a dica nao vo liga mais nada sem as antenas nao ! 

Antes previnir nao é verdade, agora quando for fexar o enlace vamos levar 2 pares por q vai que esse ficou fraco mesmo por ter ligado sem antenas !

vamo levar tambem MKT para o caso da decepção acontecer ok ! Abraço A todos em BREVE POSTAREI OS RESULTADOS !!!

----------


## antonioeduardo

> Como falei acima chego minha fonte nobreak da *VOLT,*vou implantar elas em todas as minhas repetidoras  
> 
> A duvida era se o apc 5m trabalharia em uma voltagem diferente da original 
> 
> E caso necessario eu tbm tenho adaptador 24v para 12v. 
> 
> Porem ja foi esclarecido aqui mesmo no forum e suporte da intelbras que ele trabalhar de 18v a 48v



Pessoal ele trabalha sim de 12V a 48V

nao sei se tem perca no caso de usar 12V nao eim acho que seria a mesca coisa 

mas ta aki retirei isso aki do DATASHEET da Deliberant

ok abraço a todos !

----------


## antonioeduardo

Pessoal ele trabalha sim de 12V a 48V

nao sei se tem perca no caso de usar 12V nao eim acho que seria a mesca coisa 

mas ta aki retirei isso aki do DATASHEET da Deliberant

ok abraço a todos ! 

Dimensions Length 150 mm (5.9 ‘’), width 115 mm (4.5 ‘’), height 55 mm (2.1 ‘’) 
Weight 400 g (16.2 oz) 
Power supply 12 - 48 V DC passive PoE 
Power source 100 – 240 VAC via included adapter 
Power consumption 6.5 W 

quem quiser ver ta aki !

http://www.deliberant.com/media/files/APC%205M%20v2.pdf

----------


## delegato

Amigo pretendo fazer um enlace com esse equipamento, na verdade estou em dúvida entre ele e o rocket m5

Bom o rocket tem 500mw cerca de 27dbm contra 29dbm do apc 5m

O enlace é de longa distancia, acima dos 50km então essa potencia extra do apc 5m pode me ajudar.

No entando tenho uma dúvida a ser sanada:

Esse equipamento é tão estável quanto os UBNT? porque os UBNT aki não travam, bem instalados com cabos POE LAN's tudo OK não travam!!!

Porque de nada adianta ter uma performance um pouco melhor e de repente o rádio fica travando, seja por super aquecimento seja por qual for o motivo, tipo trava ao acessar o gerênciamento WEB, o que deixa sem acesso ao equipamento, fica desconectando, parando, congelando etc.

Ele vem com fontes originais chaveadas ou tenho que comprar fonte em outro lugar?

Quanto aos conectores, vem os pigtails ou temos que mandar fazer? fator negativo, eu mesmo não mexo com solda, mais volta e meia um pigtail pode ficar mais mal feito do que o outro.

Quem usa poderia dizer a quanto tempo o link ta ON sem travar? visto que link de longa distancia em linha reta imagina ae pela estrada a distancia é ainda maior para percorrer, um link que trava, gera gastos, perca de tempo, transtorno, insegurança, pois ficamos meio que sem dormir direito pois a qualquer momento a bomba relógio pode explodir eu mesmo sofri muito com mikrotik e cartões XR, que sempre travava.

Mais vale uns megas a menos e rede ON do que muitos megas e rede que trava.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Muito estável, no meu caso tenho um conectado a 19 dias e algumas horas, esse é o tempo de uptime e de conexão,
tenho um com 69 dias de uptime e 69 dias conectado. 
Tenho enlaces com menos tempo conetados.

Mas ao meu ver a estabilidade do mesmo são igual ou superior a doas rockets.

Att;
Pedro Henrique

----------


## joeudes

Comigo a experiência até o presente momento com este equipamento foi fantástica. Compará-lo com os rockets é até covardia. Considero esse produto Intelbras infinitamente superior, está em outro patamá. Com mikrotik que foi o enlace que substituí, a banda passante em testes ficou semelhante, com pequena vantagem para o apc5m, no entanto a latência caiu para menos da metade. Em horário de pico, costumamos trafegar neste enlace entre 50 e 60mb, com o conjunto RB 411ah, cartão r52hn e antenas computech, a media de latencia fica em torno de 15 a 20ms, enquanto com o apc5m a média fica entre 7ms a 8ms com pico de 10. Portanto, minha opinião quanto a este equipamento é simplesmente fenomenal, principalmente pelo seu preço. A escolha entre utilizar este, ou algum equipamento da mikrotik será a peculiaridade de cada situação. Já entre escolher o Intelbras e o Rocket é bastante fácil, pois repetindo, na minha opinião o rocket está para concorrecer com outros equipamentos, não conseguindo bater de frente com o Intelbrás apc5-m.

----------


## rafaelaec1

olha amigo tenho 2 pares funcionando na minha rede, ping na media de 5ms cada,


porem já fiz de tudo nele, desativei dfs, atpc e aumentei a potencia no maximo e tbm diminui, coloquei no protocolo Ipoll e tbm sem Ipoll, 1 enlace estou usando antenas ubiquiti dish de 34 dbi com 12 km de distancia visada limpa, passou apenas 35 megas, ja troquei varios canais de frequencia e nada resolve, alinhamento das antenas esta perfeito, sinal -57, ja coloquei ate em compliance test pra selecionar os canais e nada, 


tenho outro enlace com ubiquiti dish de 30 dbi em 18 km, sinal -64, com visada perfeita, e não passa de 30 mb tbm, 


ja fiz de tudo já,


então eu digo que não gostei, pode q o equipamento tem um hardware melhor q o rocket m5, porem a quantidade de canais para trabalhar é muito pouca sem falar q ele comigo quando colocava em compliance test e tentava usar frequencias 4920-4980 sempre o sinal ficava acima de -79.


obs: fiz todos os testes de ambos enlaces usando uma routerboard de cada lado ligado neles, realmente me desculpe a intelbras, mas estou sendo sincero, ja fiz todos os testes possiveis! essa é minha situação, espero ter ajudado.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> olha amigo tenho 2 pares funcionando na minha rede, ping na media de 5ms cada,
> 
> 
> porem já fiz de tudo nele, desativei dfs, atpc e aumentei a potencia no maximo e tbm diminui, coloquei no protocolo Ipoll e tbm sem Ipoll, 1 enlace estou usando antenas ubiquiti dish de 34 dbi com 12 km de distancia visada limpa, passou apenas 35 megas, ja troquei varios canais de frequencia e nada resolve, alinhamento das antenas esta perfeito, sinal -57, ja coloquei ate em compliance test pra selecionar os canais e nada, 
> 
> 
> tenho outro enlace com ubiquiti dish de 30 dbi em 18 km, sinal -64, com visada perfeita, e não passa de 30 mb tbm, 
> 
> 
> ...



Você pode ter feito de tudo, mas o principal vc não fez, olhar seu alinhamento.
Dish de 34 para 12 KM com sinal -57 (Tenho um de 78,6 km com esse sinal)
Dish de 30 para 18 km com sinal - 64 (Um meu de 27km esta com sinal -52)

Se fosse vc olharia isso, Já cheguei a passar 70Mb de banda em um sem comprometer muito a latência!!!

Att;
Pedro Henrique

----------


## rafaelaec1

alinhamento das antenas está perfeito, faço ajuste fino sempre..... garanto q esta super alinhada essa antena, creio que não é isso não.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Pois seu sinal está péssimo, desculpe ser direto assim, mas 
o sinal tinha por obrigação estar melhor.

Como está a visada?

----------


## rafaelaec1

> Pois seu sinal está péssimo, desculpe ser direto assim, mas 
> o sinal tinha por obrigação estar melhor.
> 
> Como está a visada?


sinal esta perfeito, visada tbm, consegui passar mais banda depois que diminui a potência, coloquei em 20 e ativei o atpc e o dfs, ai ficou otimo, passou 50 mb full teve bom demais agora, latência de 5 ms.

----------


## brrodrigo

Pessoal alguém tem usado este rádio pra 3km a 6km, fiz um teste com 2,5km e não consegui bater um par de Nanobridge na questão de banda passante, até tive uma dor de cabeça, pois perdia acesso seguido no AP cliente, só resolvi depois que coloquei o data rates em auto!

se alguém tiver case destas distâncias favor relatar. um abraço!

----------


## antonioeduardo

Boa nOite pessoallllll

como disse anteriormente a 1ª torre foi instalada, e fechamos o 1º enalce,

62 KM com visada perfeita

apontamos uma antena de um lado e alinhamos do outro , nao tivemos como fazer um alinhamento fino por nao tem como voltar

para realinhar, mas resultado por enquanto !

Sinal - 61 ocilando para - 65 em 40 MHZ

segunda dia 17/12/2012 fecharemos o outro elance de 50 KM e testaremos tambem a banda e postaremos as fotos de tudo ok

Lembrando nao somos revendedores so quero que o pessoal saiba a verdade por quem nao vende ok

foto para comprovar o andamento !

"nao quero me divulgar na net intao tampei meu rosto "

----------


## GRinternet

pessoal estou com um poblema com apc 5m 18 dbi ele estar como cliente e não conecta em equipamento ubnt ja liguei na intelbras ele me informou que conecta sim so desativa ipol mesmo assim não obtiver resultado alguem ja passou por isso?

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Boa Noite Pessoal venho acompanhando o forum a um tempo ja estamos montando uma rede com 3 enlaces sendo:
> 
> 1º com 60 KM
> 2º com 52 KM
> 3º com 40 KM
> 
> encomendei 2 radios para testar chegaram hoje !
> junto com eles vamos usar 2 Rocket Dish de 34 
> 
> ...


Você desativou o airmax?
Se não esse é o problema.

----------


## antonioeduardo

Pessoal estou com um problema no apc 5m !

Fechamos o enlace 62 km como tenho dito antes

Sinal de - 57 a -59 no teste de banda 

Half UDP passou 100 M e no TCP somente 16 M

tem alqum segredo ai alguem pode me ajudar ?

ja troquei canais fiz de tudo e nao tive sucesso,

conto com ajuda de vcs OBRIGADO !

----------


## andrelch

Caros colegas,

Só para orientação.
Quem estiver com problemas, verifiquem os cabos e conectores. Verifiquem as polaridades, pois a apc5m diferentes.

Outra coisa, pelo amor de Deus, parem de ligar rádios sem antenas, ou diga adeus a eles, ou na hora ou em pouco tempo.
Os 2 conectores, assim como nas rockets, por estar tão perto um do outro e não ter como drenar essa corrente toda, é batata dar problemas nos rádios.

Testem com dos talkabout por exemplo. coloque a 15 cm e deixe os ptts ligados por 2 minutos e já era.

----------


## latelecom

Caro antonioeduardo. Tive o mesmo problema, verifique o processamento do seu hardware das pontas, pois seu enlace pode estar estourando a capacidade de processamento deles em TCP. Minhas RBs não suportaram.

J.C.

----------


## JonasMT

> Caros colegas,
> 
> Só para orientação.
> Quem estiver com problemas, verifiquem os cabos e conectores. Verifiquem as polaridades, pois a apc5m diferentes.
> 
> Outra coisa, pelo amor de Deus, parem de ligar rádios sem antenas, ou diga adeus a eles, ou na hora ou em pouco tempo.
> Os 2 conectores, assim como nas rockets, por estar tão perto um do outro e não ter como drenar essa corrente toda, é batata dar problemas nos rádios.
> 
> Testem com dos talkabout por exemplo. coloque a 15 cm e deixe os ptts ligados por 2 minutos e já era.


Digo o mesmo, tenho uma basestation velha 17dbi somente pra configurar rockets e afins

----------


## antonioeduardo

Ligamos na intelbras ninguem sabe nada nao ajudaram em nada 

e ainda falaram que em 50km so vai passa 5 megas mesmo resumindo tudo mentira esses cara ai !

----------


## aedson

Olá amigos.
Comprei 8 radio apc 5m.
estou usando 4 deles.
Primeiro enlace de 25 km
Segundo enlace de 48 km
Antenas de 34db hyperlink.

Tirei um print do enlace maior 48km
Estou gostando dos radios.

Preciso melhorar o alinhamento.

----------


## aedson

Esse print é dos dois enlaces juntos 25 + 48km = 73

Não esquecendo que tem uma repetidora no meio.

Fiz o teste de 73km direto.

----------


## antonioeduardo

> Olá amigos.
> Comprei 8 radio apc 5m.
> estou usando 4 deles.
> Primeiro enlace de 25 km
> Segundo enlace de 48 km
> Antenas de 34db hyperlink.
> 
> Tirei um print do enlace maior 48km
> Estou gostando dos radios.
> ...



HUmmm muito bom eim !

Mas agora me conta qual foi o milagre que vc vez ai intao por q o meu so passo 10 M nada mais !

Visada LINDA tudo perfeito com Rocket de 34

Posta ai as suas configurações intao pra eu coloca la pra ve se sai esse milagre ai tambem ?

----------


## antonioeduardo

> Ontem também fechamos um link com os APC-5M e antenas Dish 34 para 78.6 km
> sinal -57, e o 3 enlace com os novos intelbras q fecho. Muito bom equipamento.
> Anexo 39228Anexo 39229Anexo 39230


Esse coitado aki colocou o teste em UDP deu start e depois mudo para TPC

Reparem que o Protocol esta em AZUL isso quer dizer que nao foi mudado para TPC

Podem testa na sua RB mesmo de inicio no teste e cliquem em TPC para ver vai ficar Azul e nao preto como é que tem que esta OK

NAO QUERO QUE NINGUEM MAIS SEJA ENGANADO COMO EU !

NAO COMPRE ESSA MERDA NAO PRESTA !!!

ele SO PASSA BANDA EM UDP O MEU PASSOU 105 M eM UDP mas perai no seu provedor vc usa TPC OU UDP ???

Espero ter comtribuido para mais NINGUEM SER ENGANADO !

----------


## JonasMT

acompanhando pq to com 1 par aqui que nem foi ligado ainda, qualquer coisa reenvio de volta a loja

----------


## aedson

> HUmmm muito bom eim !
> 
> Mas agora me conta qual foi o milagre que vc vez ai intao por q o meu so passo 10 M nada mais !
> 
> Visada LINDA tudo perfeito com Rocket de 34
> 
> Posta ai as suas configurações intao pra eu coloca la pra ve se sai esse milagre ai tambem ?




Amigo,

Estou usando o protocolo ipoll
Canais baixo tambem.
Pelo que me falaram, tem que tomar muito cuidado com a polarizacao das antenas.

As duas pontas tem que estar iguais.
ex: as antenas devem estar alinhadas igualmente as polarizacoes e as saídas dos radios devem ser ligadas do mesmo jeito nas duas antenas.


Segue os prints do enlace de 48km

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Esse coitado aki colocou o teste em UDP deu start e depois mudo para TPC
> 
> Reparem que o Protocol esta em AZUL isso quer dizer que nao foi mudado para TPC
> 
> Podem testa na sua RB mesmo de inicio no teste e cliquem em TPC para ver vai ficar Azul e nao preto como é que tem que esta OK
> 
> NAO QUERO QUE NINGUEM MAIS SEJA ENGANADO COMO EU !
> 
> NAO COMPRE ESSA MERDA NAO PRESTA !!!
> ...


Cara, tem algo de errado no seu enlace, vc me citou dizendo q tinha feito teste em udp,
posso até ter errado de não dar start com o TCP, mas tenho usado em 5 enlaces q entrego banda para outros
provedores, nesse mesmo que vc citou, ele deu um problema em um dos Chains e está com sinal -84,
mudei ele para SISO 1X1 e entrego os 36M do provedor sem perda e com latência baixa.
Não preciso ficar inventando esses relatos, pq sou provedor e não ganho nada em divulgar minhas experiencias.
Só tento ajudar, eh não sou somente eu que tenho postado as minhas experiencias.
São varia pessoas relatando tbm q obtiveram sucesso. 

Mas se precisar de alguma ajuda, ou outra coisa, pede ai. Até passo meu msn,
não cobro por tentar ajudar, pois do mesmo jeito q aprendo com os outro
gosto de tentar poder ajudar. 
O que vem de graça devemos repassar para todos.

Att;
Pedro Henrique

----------


## antonioeduardo

> cara, tem algo de errado no seu enlace, vc me citou dizendo q tinha feito teste em udp,
> posso até ter errado de não dar start com o tcp, mas tenho usado em 5 enlaces q entrego banda para outros
> provedores, nesse mesmo que vc citou, ele deu um problema em um dos chains e está com sinal -84,
> mudei ele para siso 1x1 e entrego os 36m do provedor sem perda e com latência baixa.
> Não preciso ficar inventando esses relatos, pq sou provedor e não ganho nada em divulgar minhas experiencias.
> Só tento ajudar, eh não sou somente eu que tenho postado as minhas experiencias.
> São varia pessoas relatando tbm q obtiveram sucesso. 
> 
> Mas se precisar de alguma ajuda, ou outra coisa, pede ai. Até passo meu msn,
> ...



amigao intao posta ai pra gente a configuraçâo certa pra gente ?

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> amigao intao posta ai pra gente a configuraçâo certa pra gente ?


Não existe formula magica, cada caso eh um caso!!! 
Vc é q esta fazendo um enlace para Uberlândia???

Olha um teste q fiz em um enlace meu com APC-5M-18 em 20mhz
e está com sinal ruim -70!!! são 4km.

----------


## PauloMassa

> Ligamos na intelbras ninguem sabe nada nao ajudaram em nada 
> 
> e ainda falaram que em 50km so vai passa 5 megas mesmo resumindo tudo mentira esses cara ai !


Amigo, me desculpe mas com todo respeito: Você quer fechar um enlace de 62KM com um par de rádios de 370 reais cada? Não tá querendo demais não?
Para tal distância a Intelbras tem a linha Pro! Se não me engano o PTP5-23 faz o que vc tá querendo, mas o preço é outro!
http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...3-dbi-mimo-2x2

----------


## PauloMassa

Fazer terrorismo no fórum não vai ajudar NINGUÉM amigo! Peço que por favor tenha certeza que vc tem experiencia suficiente para avaliar uma linha de rádios antes de falar que é uma m3rda, falando pro pessoal não comprar! Porque fazendo isso além de vc estar queimando o filme de uma empresa séria, vc tá desencorajando o pessoal do fórum que talvez pudesse comprar um rádio desses e ter o rendimento desejado! Além disso tambem, você está pondo em cheque a credibilidade de TODOS os membros que utilizaram esse rádio e falaram bem dele aqui no fórum (Eu sou um deles).
Portanto a única coisa que peço é que tenha certeza antes de criticar um equipamento pois vc pode estar dando tiro no pé! Muitas vezes o problema está na pecinha atrás do rádio!
Abraço e boa sorte!

Só pra não dizer que mato a cobra e não mostro o pau, segue PRINT do meu enlace!


Detalhe: Esse enlace está 100% obstruido por uma floresta de mata virgem a uns 2km da ponta Station... Não posso desviar dessa obstruçao porque o outro ponto ainda não está pronto! Portanto o que os senhores estão vendo aí tá passando por aproximadamente 500mts de mata fechada!
PS: Teste feito como podem ver em TCP, 100 conexões simultâneas, teste em both e regulei TX e RX em 50M cada lado...
Abraço

----------


## aedson

> Fazer terrorismo no fórum não vai ajudar NINGUÉM amigo! Peço que por favor tenha certeza que vc tem experiencia suficiente para avaliar uma linha de rádios antes de falar que é uma m3rda, falando pro pessoal não comprar! Porque fazendo isso além de vc estar queimando o filme de uma empresa séria, vc tá desencorajando o pessoal do fórum que talvez pudesse comprar um rádio desses e ter o rendimento desejado! Além disso tambem, você está pondo em cheque a credibilidade de TODOS os membros que utilizaram esse rádio e falaram bem dele aqui no fórum (Eu sou um deles).
> Portanto a única coisa que peço é que tenha certeza antes de criticar um equipamento pois vc pode estar dando tiro no pé! Muitas vezes o problema está na pecinha atrás do rádio!
> Abraço e boa sorte!
> 
> Só pra não dizer que mato a cobra e não mostro o pau, segue PRINT do meu enlace!
> 
> 
> Detalhe: Esse enlace está 100% obstruido por uma floresta de mata virgem a uns 2km da ponta Station... Não posso desviar dessa obstruçao porque o outro ponto ainda não está pronto! Portanto o que os senhores estão vendo aí tá passando por aproximadamente 500mts de mata fechada!
> PS: Teste feito como podem ver em TCP, 100 conexões simultâneas, teste em both e regulei TX e RX em 50M cada lado...
> Abraço






Concordo plenamente com vc amigo.
So depois q comprei os radios e fiz os testes q vim postar aqui.
Atr agora eles estao me surpreendendo.
abraços

----------


## netuai

Não quero desrrespeitar ninguem nem a empresa, mas eu liguei no suporte e a moça que me atendeu do suporte disse que para um bom resultado eu tinha que conseguir um sinal de -50dbi, que a distancia não podia passar de 50km, e o pior, quando eu disse que o meu enlace estava de 50km passando 5mb de down e 7 de up, ela disse que é isto mesmo que passa. 
Me assustei muito com a resposta dela, pois tinha visto muitos relatos aqui mostrando outra coisa, pra não sizer que to falando abobrinhas, pedi a ela uma copia da conversa telefonica, a qual vou apresentar na revenda que me garantiu o enlace, quero postar aqui tambem, se ela mandar, ja que pedi e ate agora ela não me enviou a conversa.
Pior ainda, ela disse que para ter meu dinheiro de volta, so se eu provar um defeito no radio, sendo que a lei me da o direito de devolução em 7 dias sem nem ter motivos.

----------


## PauloMassa

> Não quero desrrespeitar ninguem nem a empresa, mas eu liguei no suporte e a moça que me atendeu do suporte disse que para um bom resultado eu tinha que conseguir um sinal de -50dbi, que a distancia não podia passar de 50km, e o pior, quando eu disse que o meu enlace estava de 50km passando 5mb de down e 7 de up, ela disse que é isto mesmo que passa. 
> Me assustei muito com a resposta dela, pois tinha visto muitos relatos aqui mostrando outra coisa, pra não sizer que to falando abobrinhas, pedi a ela uma copia da conversa telefonica, a qual vou apresentar na revenda que me garantiu o enlace, quero postar aqui tambem, se ela mandar, ja que pedi e ate agora ela não me enviou a conversa.
> Pior ainda, ela disse que para ter meu dinheiro de volta, so se eu provar um defeito no radio, sendo que a lei me da o direito de devolução em 7 dias sem nem ter motivos.


Amigo, quando ligar no suporte peça para falar com Renan ou Diego... Essa moça que te atendeu pelo que vc ta falando nem do suporte deve ser... Porque parece nao saber de nada! Peça pra falar com Diego.... O Renan acho que não tá no Brasil mas o Diego te atende...

----------


## antonioeduardo

> Amigo, quando ligar no suporte peça para falar com Renan ou Diego... Essa moça que te atendeu pelo que vc ta falando nem do suporte deve ser... Porque parece nao saber de nada! Peça pra falar com Diego.... O Renan acho que não tá no Brasil mas o Diego te atende...



O que me intriga é que sao todos OTIMOS RESULTADOS e so o meu ruim

e o pior é que ninguem se propos a postar uma soloção !!!

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> O que me intriga é que sao todos OTIMOS RESULTADOS e so o meu ruim
> 
> e o pior é que ninguem se propos a postar uma soloção !!!


Todos só querem a solução, cada senário é diferente, cabe ao técnico ajustar da melhor 
maneira para seu uso! Que ajuda, passe mais detalhes de seu senário. 
Vc é de onde?

Att;
Pedro Henrique

----------


## antonioeduardo

> Todos só querem a solução, cada senário é diferente, cabe ao técnico ajustar da melhor 
> maneira para seu uso! Que ajuda, passe mais detalhes de seu senário. 
> Vc é de onde?
> 
> Att;
> Pedro Henrique


OK TA AKI O MEU SE FIZ ALGO QUE NAO ERA ME AJUDEM POR FAVOR !!!


Agradeço a atenção de todos !

----------


## maxibelo

> OK TA AKI O MEU SE FIZ ALGO QUE NAO ERA ME AJUDEM POR FAVOR !!!
> 
> 
> Agradeço a atenção de todos !


Como eu não tenho esses equipamentos, não posso te ajudar ...Mais parece que vi vc usando 29 dbm (800mw) ou estou enganado? Se estiver realmente vai passar pouco banda ...!!!!
Sucesso ai..!!!

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> OK TA AKI O MEU SE FIZ ALGO QUE NAO ERA ME AJUDEM POR FAVOR !!!
> 
> 
> Agradeço a atenção de todos !


Tente remover a criptografia.
Como vc fez os testes de desempenho?

----------


## antonioeduardo

> Tente remover a criptografia.
> Como vc fez os testes de desempenho?



RB de um lado e rb de outro !

e tambem como temos uma porta de 50 M 

ja testamos de varias formas ! o maximo que passou foi 10 M de Dl e 15 de UP !

Agradeço atenção dos amigos !

----------


## netuai

> Amigo, quando ligar no suporte peça para falar com Renan ou Diego... Essa moça que te atendeu pelo que vc ta falando nem do suporte deve ser... Porque parece nao saber de nada! Peça pra falar com Diego.... O Renan acho que não tá no Brasil mas o Diego te atende...


É tive que retirar os radios aqui, eu e meus amigos estamos de queicho caido com o mau funcionamento, mas vou tentar entrar em contato com eles novamente pra ver, a mocinha do atendimento nem se quer me mandou a gravação. Mas dando ou não certo eu quero a gravação

----------


## PauloMassa

> OK TA AKI O MEU SE FIZ ALGO QUE NAO ERA ME AJUDEM POR FAVOR !!!
> 
> 
> Agradeço a atenção de todos !



Amigo, DIMINUA a potência, DESATIVE o espaçamento de canais, DESATIVE o dfs, coloque o canal em AUTOMÁTICO.

Depois efetue novos testes e poste aqui pra gnt!
Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## jorgilson

Amigos cadê o novo firmware que a intelbras iria lançar para os apcs?

----------


## netuai

]QUOTE=jorgilson;653273]Amigos cadê o novo firmware que a intelbras iria lançar para os apcs?[/QUOTE]

Segue os arquivos zipados, a intelbras orientou para atualizar na seguinte ordem.
1º Firmware v5.80
2º Firmware v5.92 arquivo maior
3 Firmware v5.92 arquivo pequeno
intelbras.rar
Nunca trocar a ordem ou pular diretamente para a 5.92, 
OBS.: pra mim continuou na mesma [email protected]

Baixei o firmware correspondente da deliberante, mas não tive coragem de atualizar com ele não, portanto se alguem fizer, faça por *conta e risco....*
DLB_APC-5M-V2.FWBD-1100.v5.92.rt3883.Deliberant.APC.en_US.45516.121129.024115.rar

----------


## netuai

> OK TA AKI O MEU SE FIZ ALGO QUE NAO ERA ME AJUDEM POR FAVOR !!!
> 
> 
> Agradeço a atenção de todos !


E antonio, kd as torres padrão telemar?

----------


## aedson

> OK TA AKI O MEU SE FIZ ALGO QUE NAO ERA ME AJUDEM POR FAVOR !!!
> 
> 
> Agradeço a atenção de todos !



Amigo,

Primeiro atualize o seu radio.
Vi que tem umas opcoes que tem nos meus radios e no seu nao aparece.
Depois coloque canal automaticou ou um canal baixo 5580 menor.
A criptografica se for usar utilize WPA2-PSK.
A Largura do canal deixe em 40MHZ(Ext.Acima)
Vou te passar como configurei o meu, e estou satisfeito com os radios.



Não sou expert na area, a empresa q trabalho nao é provedor.
Utilizamos a net pra uso proprio.
A versao q estou utilizando é a 

No resto nao mexi em nada, só na configuração de Rede e Wirelless.

Abraço

----------


## GRinternet

> Ligamos na intelbras ninguem sabe nada nao ajudaram em nada 
> 
> e ainda falaram que em 50km so vai passa 5 megas mesmo resumindo tudo mentira esses cara ai !



realmente passei 3 horas esperendo no atendimento intelbras quando me atenderão %$#T*+#[email protected] de suporte,estou com o segiuinte poblema com o apc 5m 18dbi cpe cliente não conecta e equipamentos ubnt em status apareçer somente procurando mais não fecha isto com teste de bancada, na intelbras não sabem informar nada talves com esta nova versão pode mudar alguma coisa mais no momento sem resultado.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> realmente passei 3 horas esperendo no atendimento intelbras quando me atenderão %$#T*+#[email protected] de suporte,estou com o segiuinte poblema com o apc 5m 18dbi cpe cliente não conecta e equipamentos ubnt em status apareçer somente procurando mais não fecha isto com teste de bancada, na intelbras não sabem informar nada talves com esta nova versão pode mudar alguma coisa mais no momento sem resultado.



Você já tentou verificar se o AirMax dos equipamentos estão habilitados?
Se estiver desative-o. E teste.

----------


## rmj

Boa Tarde

Segue em anexo a nova firmware com step de de 5mhz incluso, pode atualizar direto sem necessidade de atualizar aquele arquivo pequeno, recomendo que apos atualizar resetar os rádios e configurar novamente pois já tive problemas.

Nas configurações, diminua a potencia de equipamento os rádios eles trabalham melhor com sinal em torno de -65, troque o canal para um canal mais alto acima de 5600, para aumentar a potencia acima de 12dbm terá que marcar a opção Ativar Modo Teste que fica na aba Sistema.

Quanto ao suporte entrei em contato com Maykon por email, ele me forneceu um suporte ótimo e foi super atencioso, ele é do suporte nivel 2, enquanto não resolveu o meu problema ele não desistiu, seu email [email protected]

Posta o resultado depois dessas configurações e atualização.

WILI-S.FWBD-1100.v5.92.rt3883.Intelbras.APC.pt_BR.44704.121025.151146.rar

----------


## Rodriguinhow

Amigo miranda favor me add no msn para que possamos conversar, mais sobre o mesmoo

[email protected]

Abraços.

----------


## dribeiro

> Bom dia a todos, ontem fechei um enlace na empresa ZIG NET DIGITAL, localizada em boa esperança, MG, onde o provedor encontrava-se saturado em um de seus links, entre duas cidades, conseguindo no Maximo 30MB de download, em conversa com o gerente de rede da empresa , apresentei nosso matador, o APC-5M, onde fechei o enlace a uma distancia de aproximadamente de 17km, precisávamos priorizar o download, visto que nesse enlace era para usuários, não necessitando totalmente de um link full, onde conseguimos praticamente 92MB de down, onde verificamos que a performance ficou acima de todos equipamentos testados, onde nossos concorrentes como mikrotik com cartões N, e ubiquiti, não deram conta de passar mais que 30 a 40 MB, assim o APC-5M superou todas as expectativas, em testes realizados full, conseguimos passar 91MB de down, e 75MB de up, reparem nas fotos, a latência do ping, na interface lnk intebras serra, reparem que ta passando quase 91MB e mesmo assim com uma latência ótima, segue as fotos.Anexo 39226Anexo 39227


cara no meu nao habilita esse canal..

----------


## antonioeduardo

> Você já tentou verificar se o AirMax dos equipamentos estão habilitados?
> Se estiver desative-o. E teste.



Pessoal COMO disse antesso queremos ajudar e ser ajudados !!!

1º quero pedir "desculpas" a nosso amigo pedrohsampaio por duvidar dos enlaces dele !!! é tudo real !!!

2º ate intao o equipamento é otimo !!!

por isso estou aki fazendo isso para mostrar a todos que o apc ate o presente momento é bom sim !!!

abraço pedrohsampaio obrigado cara desculpa ok !

3º os meu resultados !!!

Enlace 52 km visada ok 2 dish de 34 dbi com 2 apc 5 M ta aki os resultados -48 de sinal

passando 60 M de DOW e 40 de UP

Abraço a todos !

----------


## GRinternet

> Você já tentou verificar se o AirMax dos equipamentos estão habilitados?
> Se estiver desative-o. E teste.



desativei o airmax e o ipoll da intelbras, o sinistro e que fui ante a distribuidora e fiz atroca e nada nãm ubnt mais o ubnt conecta no intelbras apc 5m 18dbi, eu ja tinha feito 3 ptp com intelbras mais usando somente intelbras ficol otimo mais com ubnt não ouve resultado.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> desativei o airmax e o ipoll da intelbras, o sinistro e que fui ante a distribuidora e fiz atroca e nada nãm ubnt mais o ubnt conecta no intelbras apc 5m 18dbi, eu ja tinha feito 3 ptp com intelbras mais usando somente intelbras ficol otimo mais com ubnt não ouve resultado.


Coloque mais informações sobre esse enlace. 
Assim na cega fica difícil.
Já fiz ubnt conectar nos APC com tbm APC conectar no Ubnt.

Se colocar mais info tentaremos ajudar

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Pessoal COMO disse antesso queremos ajudar e ser ajudados !!!
> 
> 1º quero pedir "desculpas" a nosso amigo pedrohsampaio por duvidar dos enlaces dele !!! é tudo real !!!
> 
> 2º ate intao o equipamento é otimo !!!
> 
> por isso estou aki fazendo isso para mostrar a todos que o apc ate o presente momento é bom sim !!!
> 
> abraço pedrohsampaio obrigado cara desculpa ok !
> ...


Não precisa se desculpar, ajudar não mata ninguém.

----------


## elitonmiranda

Ae galera.....bom dia...montei outro enlace com esses radios e ficou legal...foi 48km, conseguimos passar 110mb agregado, nao sei sou eu ue dou sorte ou se os radios sao realmente bons, o ruim e so o suporte da intelbras, os cara de repente te exclui dos emails, skype.....etc....vai entender ne...

----------


## dribeiro

> Ae galera.....bom dia...montei outro enlace com esses radios e ficou legal...foi 48km, conseguimos passar 110mb agregado, nao sei sou eu ue dou sorte ou se os radios sao realmente bons, o ruim e so o suporte da intelbras, os cara de repente te exclui dos emails, skype.....etc....vai entender ne...



Fortidão,, nao sei por que ele mostra mais de 100MB,, se a lan é 10/100 né.. no meu mostro 102..hehe

----------


## PauloMassa

> Fortidão,, nao sei por que ele mostra mais de 100MB,, se a lan é 10/100 né.. no meu mostro 102..hehe


Faz sentido a observaçao do amigo porém a ether dos rádios é 100Mbps FULL DUPLEX... Seria 100UP+100DOWN

Também notei em um trecho do enlace um throughput de 65DOWN / 58UP e isso dá 123Mb agregados. Mas continua dentro dos 100Mb FULL.

Pode ser isso porque, nos testes eu monitorei com RB450G uma em cada ponta... ou seja, nem olhei nos rádios a banda passante... fiz um bandwitdh no mk.

----------


## Ximango

* Após ler todo o tópico foi fácil perceber que os equipamentos citados no tópico se saíram bem, posso dizer muito bem, no entanto o ponto mais fraco ficou para o suporte, posso qualifica-lo como sofrível. Também já penei com esta lntelbras, mais foram em outras linhas de produtos.*

* Ela tem a linha de centrais telefônicas com um ótimo custo beneficio, porém andou colocando seu nome em um monte produtos xigling e perdeu pontos comigo... foi tanto que quando vi que tinha lançado a linha de rádios coloquei os pés atrás, agora com este tópico ameniza minha rejeição com a Intelbras, se melhorar o suport, ganhará mais pontos comigo e com toda torcida da Seleção Canarinho.*

*A todos um produtivo 2013.*

----------


## ffariass

> Bom dia a todos, ontem fechei um enlace na empresa ZIG NET DIGITAL, localizada em boa esperança, MG, onde o provedor encontrava-se saturado em um de seus links, entre duas cidades, conseguindo no Maximo 30MB de download, em conversa com o gerente de rede da empresa , apresentei nosso matador, o APC-5M, onde fechei o enlace a uma distancia de aproximadamente de 17km, precisávamos priorizar o download, visto que nesse enlace era para usuários, não necessitando totalmente de um link full, onde conseguimos praticamente 92MB de down, onde verificamos que a performance ficou acima de todos equipamentos testados, onde nossos concorrentes como mikrotik com cartões N, e ubiquiti, não deram conta de passar mais que 30 a 40 MB, assim o APC-5M superou todas as expectativas, em testes realizados full, conseguimos passar 91MB de down, e 75MB de up, reparem nas fotos, a latência do ping, na interface lnk intebras serra, reparem que ta passando quase 91MB e mesmo assim com uma latência ótima, segue as fotos.Anexo 39226Anexo 39227


cara, por incrivel que pareça eu tenho um com 5km e estou tendo problemas de ping muito alto , e lentidao na rede.

----------


## PauloMassa

> cara, por incrivel que pareça eu tenho um com 5km e estou tendo problemas de ping muito alto , e lentidao na rede.


Atualize a firmware, reveja alinhamento, pig tails e polarização do H/V porque alguma coisa de errado tem!

----------


## Mozart

Boa noite eu usei 1 par de rádios intelbras apc-5m para um enlace bem menor q esses q vcs citaram ai, bem não obtive um bom resultado a ponto de trocal os por Rocket. Bem fiz a configuração conforme deveria ser feita ambos os rádios se conectaram uns aos outros com excelente sinal, porem quando eu os conectava na rede tinha uma enorme perda de pacote na rede inteira como um tipo de conflito o qual não era ip's pois os mesmos foram adicionados a Rocket. e obtive um ótimo funcionamento, vcs me sugerem algo a ser feito eu usei um par de antenas Oil Wtech de 30 Dbi testei cabos e etc... todos obtiveram bons funcionamentos, será q tem algo a ver com potencia e distancia dos rádios?

----------


## PauloMassa

> Boa noite eu usei 1 par de rádios intelbras apc-5m para um enlace bem menor q esses q vcs citaram ai, bem não obtive um bom resultado a ponto de trocal os por Rocket. Bem fiz a configuração conforme deveria ser feita ambos os rádios se conectaram uns aos outros com excelente sinal, porem quando eu os conectava na rede tinha uma enorme perda de pacote na rede inteira como um tipo de conflito o qual não era ip's pois os mesmos foram adicionados a Rocket. e obtive um ótimo funcionamento, vcs me sugerem algo a ser feito eu usei um par de antenas Oil Wtech de 30 Dbi testei cabos e etc... todos obtiveram bons funcionamentos, será q tem algo a ver com potencia e distancia dos rádios?


Amigo, posta pra gente *quantos km tem esse enlace, e quanto vc tá setando na potencia dos rádios...*

Abraço!

----------


## pedrohsampaio

> Boa noite eu usei 1 par de rádios intelbras apc-5m para um enlace bem menor q esses q vcs citaram ai, bem não obtive um bom resultado a ponto de trocal os por Rocket. Bem fiz a configuração conforme deveria ser feita ambos os rádios se conectaram uns aos outros com excelente sinal, porem quando eu os conectava na rede tinha uma enorme perda de pacote na rede inteira como um tipo de conflito o qual não era ip's pois os mesmos foram adicionados a Rocket. e obtive um ótimo funcionamento, vcs me sugerem algo a ser feito eu usei um par de antenas Oil Wtech de 30 Dbi testei cabos e etc... todos obtiveram bons funcionamentos, será q tem algo a ver com potencia e distancia dos rádios?


Teve um usuário do fórum q teve um problema de baixo Troughput e latência alta com os Rádios, reclamou bastante dos rádios,
colocou em duvida a minha reputação.

Acessei o radio de e o Mkt dele para verificar as configurações.
Quando entrem no Mikrotik vi q a Interface do radios estava dando 100Half e no 
APC estava marcado para 100full mas não estava atribuindo.

Resumo: Uma pequena configuração pode atrapalhar todo o projeto.
Verifique se o seu não está tendo esse problema, Deixe a Rede em Auto. 

Se não der resultado, poste mais informações, prints, etc para q possamos ajudar.


Att;
Pedro Henrique Sampaio

----------


## dribeiro

Isso posta mais detalhes do teu enlace para verificarmos, km, nivel de sinal, etc. 
detalhes de configuração, te levam pro céu ou te levam pro inferno.

----------


## ArttysttA

Estou acompanhando esse e outros fóruns, até o momento percebi que muitos (não todos) que estão fazendo depoimentos de sucesso em enlace parece que são vendedores querem vender os apc-5m de qualquer jeito, Tô negociando 03 kits na computech com as antenas xwave e esses radios pra testar em enlaces de 8km a 50km. No Começo eu estavo determinado a comprar os radios rocket da ubiquiti, mas eu vi esses comentários sobre esses apc-5m eu resolvi arriscar nesses equipamentos. tambem não consegui informações satisfatórias sobre as antenas xwave de 30dbi e 34dbi da computech mas tambem resolvi testalas, caso não me surpreendam eu usarei em futuros enlaces de menor importância.

Não estou aki para vender nada eu estou procurando uma solução confiável e de baixo custo para montar um link de 58km onde devera ser feito em duas partes a 1º com 8km com muita interferência e boa visada o outro com 50km e pouca interferencia, eu irei publicar aki nesse mesmo forum os resultados do radio intelbras apc 5m e tambem das antenas xwave de 30dbi e 34dbi, com os radomes, se funcionar tudo beleza vou valorizar mas se não satisfazer as minhas espectativas eu vou comprar 04 oiwtech de 34 e os radios da ubiquiti ou entao colocar rb800 nas pontas e pode ter certeza que eu vou postar a realidade sobre os produtos pois quero ajudar quem que assim como eu esta com bastante duvidas sobre esses equipamentos. e se alguem puder postar algum comentario real sobre esse kit agradeço muito de preferenia com prints de configuração porque ja liguei no suporte da intelbras e eles atendem super bem mas acho que nao sabem nem configurar os proprios radios

----------


## Charlton7Biset

E aí blz ?

testei aqui o APC MACH 5M da Intelbras numa distancia de 25 Km e só consegui 15 Mb de entre dow e Up
Eu preciso de uma banda de no minimo 50 Mb será que consigo isso com o APC 5M numa antena de DISH de 30 dbi
Pois o APC MACH 5M é antena interna de 23 dbi acho muito pouco pra essa distancia com pouca visada.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




> Eu acho q essa indicação e pq e feita pelos teste deles... Não devem ter testado em distancias grandes.
> Tenho enlace de Mkt para 73km passando muita banda tbm. Tenho até um enlace de 103km passando 15full.
> Eu já tinha feito um enlace com os APC de 25km e outro de 3km todos ficaram ótimos.
> Ai apareceu a oportunidade de fechar esse enlace de 78km ai resolvemos testar. Precisava de 30 full, montei 
> mikrotiks para caso o APC não desse usar, mas nem precisei tira-lo do carro pois foi um ótimo resultado.
> Anexo 39231

----------


## PauloMassa

> E aí blz ?
> 
> testei aqui o APC MACH 5M da Intelbras numa distancia de 25 Km e só consegui 15 Mb de entre dow e Up
> Eu preciso de uma banda de no minimo 50 Mb será que consigo isso com o APC 5M numa antena de DISH de 30 dbi
> Pois o APC MACH 5M é antena interna de 23 dbi acho muito pouco pra essa distancia com pouca visada.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


kra, posso estar enganado mas não é nao... essa antena interna do MACH5 é parruda! Eu acho que é pra vc conseguir obter aí nesse enlace no mínimo 80mbits com a antena integrada... Dá uma ligada na Intelbras, fala com os kras... Mas acho que tem algo de errado... Mas caso não consiga resolver o APC 5M vc consegue extrair muito mais que isso... to com um link com 60 de DOWN e 58 de UP em 19km com uma Dish de 34 da MaxxGain OIW
Abraço

To fechando por esses dias mais 1 enlace com os APC 5M onde vão ser 2 saltos:

Saída Link -----20km-----►1º Salto ------19,5km-------►2º Salto -----4,5km-----►CPD
Preciso extrair 50Mbits Full Duplex desse enlace. Assim que tiver pronto posto os resultados, prints e fotos.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Olha, o melhor seria vc postar mais informações.
Posta ai sinal e alguns prints para podermos ajudar.

Att

----------


## ArttysttA

> Estou acompanhando esse e outros fóruns, até o momento percebi que muitos (não todos) que estão fazendo depoimentos de sucesso em enlace parece que são vendedores querem vender os apc-5m de qualquer jeito, Tô negociando 03 kits na computech com as antenas xwave e esses radios pra testar em enlaces de 8km a 50km. No Começo eu estavo determinado a comprar os radios rocket da ubiquiti, mas eu vi esses comentários sobre esses apc-5m eu resolvi arriscar nesses equipamentos. tambem não consegui informações satisfatórias sobre as antenas xwave de 30dbi e 34dbi da computech mas tambem resolvi testalas, caso não me surpreendam eu usarei em futuros enlaces de menor importância.
> 
> Não estou aki para vender nada eu estou procurando uma solução confiável e de baixo custo para montar um link de 58km onde devera ser feito em duas partes a 1º com 8km com muita interferência e boa visada o outro com 50km e pouca interferencia, eu irei publicar aki nesse mesmo forum os resultados do radio intelbras apc 5m e tambem das antenas xwave de 30dbi e 34dbi, com os radomes, se funcionar tudo beleza vou valorizar mas se não satisfazer as minhas espectativas eu vou comprar 04 oiwtech de 34 e os radios da ubiquiti ou entao colocar rb800 nas pontas e pode ter certeza que eu vou postar a realidade sobre os produtos pois quero ajudar quem que assim como eu esta com bastante duvidas sobre esses equipamentos. e se alguem puder postar algum comentario real sobre esse kit agradeço muito de preferenia com prints de configuração porque ja liguei no suporte da intelbras e eles atendem super bem mas acho que nao sabem nem configurar os proprios radios



Olá pessoal! Hoje comprei 04 radios apc-5m e 04 antenas oiwtech maxgain de 34dbi ( achei muito caro as antenas da computech e eles não quiseram negociar então perderam a venda eu iria comprar 03 kits pra ganhar o frete gratis e eles me deram - de 4% de desconto enão opitei pelas oiws pois me custaram a metade do preço das xwave da computech) muito bem!
Ainda não instalei os kits : ( apc-5m + oiw 34dbi ) mas vou postar alguns comentarios: 
1º - As antenas da oiw 34dbi são muito grandes, são +/- 1 metro de diâmetro (deu muito trabalho pra levar no carro) tive que tirar da caixas mas graças a Deus deu certo trazer.
2º - O Cabo que acompanha as antenas oiwtech não são compatíveis com os radios apc-5m da intelbras pois as conexões são diferentes os cabos que acompanham são para os radios da ubiquiti (rockets) a intelbras deveria mandar os cabos junto com os aparelhos ja que são de padrao diferente: obs. o modelo do cabo é lm240 não sei se é bom favor quem conhecer relatar
3º - A Primeira vista os radios são muito simples, ( espero que seja somente impressão)

No final da semana posto mais detalhes.

----------


## PedroGabriel

> Olá pessoal! Hoje comprei 04 radios apc-5m e 04 antenas oiwtech maxgain de 34dbi ( achei muito caro as antenas da computech e eles não quiseram negociar então perderam a venda eu iria comprar 03 kits pra ganhar o frete gratis e eles me deram - de 4% de desconto enão opitei pelas oiws pois me custaram a metade do preço das xwave da computech) muito bem!
> Ainda não instalei os kits : ( apc-5m + oiw 34dbi ) mas vou postar alguns comentarios: 
> 1º - As antenas da oiw 34dbi são muito grandes, são +/- 1 metro de diâmetro (deu muito trabalho pra levar no carro) tive que tirar da caixas mas graças a Deus deu certo trazer.
> 2º - O Cabo que acompanha as antenas oiwtech não são compatíveis com os radios apc-5m da intelbras pois as conexões são diferentes os cabos que acompanham são para os radios da ubiquiti (rockets) a intelbras deveria mandar os cabos junto com os aparelhos ja que são de padrao diferente: obs. o modelo do cabo é lm240 não sei se é bom favor quem conhecer relatar
> 3º - A Primeira vista os radios são muito simples, ( espero que seja somente impressão)
> 
> No final da semana posto mais detalhes.


Amigo vi relatos aqui no under que esta antena e barata e boa! http://algcom.com.br/produtos/ver/pa.../ap:wifi-wimax
Ja com radome como os da computech

----------


## rosinei

Essa antena não é somente boa e barata, ela é uma excelente antena, uma das melhores!

----------


## rmj

Boa noite

Onde posso encontrar essas antenas?

----------


## rosinei

Direto com o fabricante http://www.algcom.com.br/

----------


## salvato

Amigos ola a todos!

Comprei um par de APC-5M com antenas rocket disk de 30dbi.
A distancia é de 6Km consegui um sinal de -57 mas nao estou conseguindo passar banda no equipamento.
Os pings ficam altos, dependendo do canal baixa um pouco mas mesmo assim nao consigo passar mais que 20Mb.

To achando que deve ser os cabos, mas minha pergunta é se fosse os cabos o sinal ficaria bom?
Pois um sinal mais alto que tive foi -62 dependendo do canal.

Fico no aguarddo se alguem poder me ajudar na configuração desse equipamento.

----------


## speedturbo

esta usando protocolo ipool ativo? verifique os cabos, atualize o firmware pra ultima versão, verifique se ha 100% de visada, faça um site survey no radio pra ver o canal com menos interferencia nas duas pontas...





> Amigos ola a todos!
> 
> Comprei um par de APC-5M com antenas rocket disk de 30dbi.
> A distancia é de 6Km consegui um sinal de -57 mas nao estou conseguindo passar banda no equipamento.
> Os pings ficam altos, dependendo do canal baixa um pouco mas mesmo assim nao consigo passar mais que 20Mb.
> 
> To achando que deve ser os cabos, mas minha pergunta é se fosse os cabos o sinal ficaria bom?
> Pois um sinal mais alto que tive foi -62 dependendo do canal.
> 
> Fico no aguarddo se alguem poder me ajudar na configuração desse equipamento.

----------


## rosinei

Olá,

Amigo, chegou a entrar em contato com o suporte Intelbras, se não, faz assim, primeiro atualize os 2 APC 5M para a última versão de FW 5.92.46114 (se possível restaure os equipamentos para o padrão de fábrica após a atualização) e use o protocolo iPoll em ambos os equipamentos (Modo Wireless) e para essa distância não coloque a potência máxima no equipamento pois você está utilizando uma antena de alto ganho. Como o amigo acima comentou, faça uma analise do ambiente utilizando o Site survey e o Analisador de Espectro.

Qualquer dúvida estamos a disposição!

Abraços,
Rosinei

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Para essa distancia e equipamentos esse sinal está ruim.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Galera que usa o rádio, uma pergunta:
Quanto de banda e qual a distância máxima desse rádio, respeitando o EIRP de 4 W? Vi muitos enlaces de mais de 40 Km, mas TODOS estao acima do EIRP. Aqui infelizmente nao posso usar mais de 4W e nao me darei o luxo de fazer enlace acima da potência permitida, pois a multa é forte e nao tenho grana para queimar em multa.

Será que que conseguiria uns 20 Km passando uns 10 Mbps no pior cenário? Obviamente daria um alívio ao rádio com visada 100%  :Big Grin: 

To babando nesses rádios, e depois que minhas Nanobridges estao falecendo, uma por uma, ou vou de RB433 + cartao (a contra gosto) ou pulo nesse rádio. Adeus UBNT para PtP.

----------


## Connectoway

> Amigos ola a todos!
> 
> Comprei um par de APC-5M com antenas rocket disk de 30dbi.
> A distancia é de 6Km consegui um sinal de -57 mas nao estou conseguindo passar banda no equipamento.
> Os pings ficam altos, dependendo do canal baixa um pouco mas mesmo assim nao consigo passar mais que 20Mb.
> 
> To achando que deve ser os cabos, mas minha pergunta é se fosse os cabos o sinal ficaria bom?
> Pois um sinal mais alto que tive foi -62 dependendo do canal.
> 
> Fico no aguarddo se alguem poder me ajudar na configuração desse equipamento.


Caros amigos, bom dia!

Em especial salvato... temos case de cliente usando a solução APC-5M + ROCKETDISCH 34DBI fechando 69km passando 58Mb e desses sendo utilizados 55Mb, ou seja, usando tudo o que o rádio transportou e sem variações.

Em breve publico aqui o print da tela.

----------


## salvato

> Caros amigos, bom dia!
> 
> Em especial salvato... temos case de cliente usando a solução APC-5M + ROCKETDISCH 34DBI fechando 69km passando 58Mb e desses sendo utilizados 55Mb, ou seja, usando tudo o que o rádio transportou e sem variações.
> 
> Em breve publico aqui o print da tela.


Vou providenciar a troca dos cabos qual cabo utilizou?

----------


## rosinei

Salvato,

Chegou a atualizar FW para a 5.92-46114, se não, acesso o link http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos...&idm=1&count=1 para baixar o último FW do APC 5M, atualize os 2 arquivos abaixo listado em ambos os equipamentos.

WILI-S.FWBD-1100.v5.92-1.APC_5M_CT.img
WILI-S.FWBD-1100.v5.92-1.rt3883.Intelbras.APC.pt_BR.46114.130125.211227_Intelbras.5.92-1.46145.FWBD-1100.cfg.img

Veja o tutorial sobre PTP com APC 5M no Link http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...8_e_APC_Mach_5

Att,
Rosinei

----------


## delegato

Qual o Preço dessa antena algcom 5.8 32dbi dupla polaridade com radome?

quem souber fala ae por favor.

----------


## ArilsonWestLink

PessoALL, bom dia.

Alguém está usando este rádio em PTMP, com antena setorial? Estou pensando em comprar um rádio destes e colocar numa setorial Ubiquiti pra testar.

Caso positivo, estão usando como client rádios "não-intelbras"?

Abraços!

----------


## JonasMT

> PessoALL, bom dia.
> 
> Alguém está usando este rádio em PTMP, com antena setorial? Estou pensando em comprar um rádio destes e colocar numa setorial Ubiquiti pra testar.
> 
> Caso positivo, estão usando como client rádios "não-intelbras"?
> 
> Abraços!


Boa noite, estou tento problemas com a Wom 5000 e por indicaçao do suporte resolveria usando o apc 5m no lugar da rocket c/ basestation.

Bom subi uma nova basestation c/ apc na torre no mesmo rumo e tilt da basestation c/ rocket.

Sinal sofrivel, sim H/V da apc ligados corretamente nos H/V da basestation pig tal novos e de qualidade.

Se alguem suber oq estou fazendo de errado puder ajudar agradeço, porem acho dificil pois configuraçao dela é muito simples.

Firmware é o ultimo que consta no site da intelbras



airgrid a 1.5km rocket em vermelho e azul apc

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Boa noite, estou tento problemas com a Wom 5000 e por indicaçao do suporte resolveria usando o apc 5m no lugar da rocket c/ basestation.
> 
> Bom subi uma nova basestation c/ apc na torre no mesmo rumo e tilt da basestation c/ rocket.
> 
> Sinal sofrivel, sim H/V da apc ligados corretamente nos H/V da basestation pig tal novos e de qualidade.
> 
> Se alguem suber oq estou fazendo de errado puder ajudar agradeço, porem acho dificil pois configuraçao dela é muito simples.
> 
> Firmware é o ultimo que consta no site da intelbras
> ...


-51 airgrid
-76 apc

airgrid tem 23 dbi de antena
esse wom 5000 tem quanto de antena?

dependendo da configuração, logicamente o sinal da airgrid chegara mais forte no AP.


So um detalhe...
Na torre vc esta utilizando BaseStation 20 dbi?
Cuidado, com essa potencia configurada no AP você está fora do permitido.
Se titia Ana bater = PADO

----------


## JonasMT

> -51 airgrid
> -76 apc
> 
> airgrid tem 23 dbi de antena
> esse wom 5000 tem quanto de antena?
> 
> dependendo da configuração, logicamente o sinal da airgrid chegara mais forte no AP.
> 
> 
> ...


Acho nao me expliquei direito.

Na torre no mesmo ponto tenho 2x basestation

*A*- basestation 20dbi 90° + rocket m5 a 8dbi

*B* - basestation 20dbi 90° + apc m5 a 20dbi "agora ta com 8 estava testando outros valores no momento da screen pra ver se melhorava.

Em Vermelho é airgrid m5 27 a 2dbi "vendo" o sinal da base *A* e em azul "vendo" da base *B*

O wom no caso nem entro no teste pois esta em outro setor.

Por isso quero ajuda, pq a diferença de sinal foi ENORME. Visto que as base esta no mesmo rumo e no mesmo tilt.

Sim testei outro tilt com not na mao e conferindo o sinal mas como alguma é a mesma acabo ficano no mesmo da base 1°

ps: Foi usado airgrid m5 27 pois antena ja era do cliente

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Acho nao me expliquei direito.
> 
> Na torre no mesmo ponto tenho 2x basestation
> 
> *A*- basestation 20dbi 90° + rocket m5 a 8dbi
> 
> *B* - basestation 20dbi 90° + apc m5 a 20dbi "agora ta com 8 estava testando outros valores no momento da screen pra ver se melhorava.
> 
> Em Vermelho é airgrid m5 27 a 2dbi "vendo" o sinal da base *A* e em azul "vendo" da base *B*
> ...


Experimenta, somente para testes, substituir o rocket pela apc.
por que digo isso....: pois, apesar de estar utilizando BS20 em ambos os equipamentos (o que deveria, teoricamente, mostrar o mesmo sinal no cliente), mas pode ser que a que esta no rocket esteja melhor posicionada.

----------


## JonasMT

> Experimenta, somente para testes, substituir o rocket pela apc.
> por que digo isso....: pois, apesar de estar utilizando BS20 em ambos os equipamentos (o que deveria, teoricamente, mostrar o mesmo sinal no cliente), mas pode ser que a que esta no rocket esteja melhor posicionada.


Como base* A* esta em produção, vou substituir a apc 5m da base *B* por outra rocket.

Só o tempo da chuva dar uma tregua posto o resultado

----------


## izaufernandes

Teste Enlace APC 5M

Antena: 22dbi
Distância: 4km
Potência: 18dbi
Largura Canal: 20Mhz
Sinal: 60/61

Mikrotik Pc de um lado Rb 450g do outro

No teste both protocolo tcp a rb fechou os 100% processamento e a banda +- 40mb full
O rádio desconectou na hora do teste não sei por que, e demora mais ou menos 3min para voltar o enlace (se alguém ja passou pelo problema e tiver uma solução fico grato)
Transferindo arquivo do servidor para notebook +- 70mb half

Ah... abração para michel da dicomp, empresa séria e eficiente, ótimo preço.

Prints

----------


## speedturbo

tive problemas com desconexão quando tava usando a firmware antiga... atualize para versao mais nova, é bem mais estavel... utilize 40MHz ao inves de 20, vai passar mais banda com certeza...





> Teste Enlace APC 5M
> 
> Antena: 22dbi
> Distância: 4km
> Potência: 18dbi
> Largura Canal: 20Mhz
> Sinal: 60/61
> 
> Mikrotik Pc de um lado Rb 450g do outro
> ...

----------


## Pratamichael

> Boa noite
> 
> Onde posso encontrar essas antenas?


Bom dia amigo temos esse radio a pronta entrega caso precise me envia um email.
[email protected]

----------


## rosinei

Amigo, 

Vejo que você está utilizando um canal que exige o uso do DFS e o mesmo pode estar atuando neste momento identificando algum radar e contudo derrubando o link e demorando esse tempo para conexão utilizando outro canal, pois o mesmo exige que o rádio faça uma varredura no ambiente antes de estabelecer o link.

Acesse o tutorial no link: http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...8_e_APC_Mach_5

Att,
Rosinei

----------


## latelecom

Obrigado Rosinei. Suas dicas foram ótimas e as informações contidas na WIKI da Intelbras são muito boas.

Para quem ainda não conhece, segue link: http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...gina_principal

J.C.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> tive problemas com desconexão quando tava usando a firmware antiga... atualize para versao mais nova, é bem mais estavel... *utilize 40MHz ao inves de 20, vai passar mais banda com certeza*...


Nunca utilize 40Mhz para passar mais banda SE de fato VOCÊ NÃO PRECISAR de mais banda.
Usar 40Mhz passa mais banda, porém também gera e sofre mais com interferência.
É uma faca de dois gumes.

É mil vezes melhor utilizar 2 rádios em 20Mhz do que utilizar UM ÚNICO em 40Mhz

----------


## rosinei

Não discordo entre o uso de 20 MHz, o tutorial ajuda a obter a máxima capacidade utilizando um único PTP com o APC 5M, claro, se não necessitar de 40Mhz é mais que correto utilizar somente 20 MHz desde que atenda a necessidade.

Att,
Rosinei

----------


## cl3v3r

> Olá amigo de onde vc é, teria como cotar um par de APC-5M Intelbras, por pac para 76935-000.
> estou fazendo uma rede e 250Km com R52Hn e RB433AH. e se o APC-5M Intelbras for melhor, posso ir trocando.



Quantas Torres está usando pra atingir essa distancia e quais antenas está utilizando?

----------


## RadioNet

> Amigos ola a todos!
> 
> Comprei um par de APC-5M com antenas rocket disk de 30dbi.
> A distancia é de 6Km consegui um sinal de -57 mas nao estou conseguindo passar banda no equipamento.
> Os pings ficam altos, dependendo do canal baixa um pouco mas mesmo assim nao consigo passar mais que 20Mb.
> 
> To achando que deve ser os cabos, mas minha pergunta é se fosse os cabos o sinal ficaria bom?
> Pois um sinal mais alto que tive foi -62 dependendo do canal.
> 
> Fico no aguarddo se alguem poder me ajudar na configuração desse equipamento.


o seu problema já começou quando comprou uma antena de 30dbi para 6km e provavelmente a potencia está a 29db!

numa distancia dessa você poderia ter usando uma antena de no maximo 22dbi de disco e potencia 32mw que passava de boa.

----------


## RadioNet

Peguei o meu novinho e não aguentei de curiosidade e abri! é um chipset Ralink! segue as fotos.

----------


## netuai

É amigo, so faltou mesmo um dissipador de calor no chip, acho que melhoraria o desempenho um pouco, e maior vida util...




> Peguei o meu novinho e não aguentei de curiosidade e abri! é um chipset Ralink! segue as fotos.

----------


## eduardo_lg

Pessoal,

Ja testaram em enlaces acima de 70km?
Acham que com 2 antenas de 34 Dbi OIW ou DISH ira bem em 70 km c/ 100% DE VISADA, com este APC-5m para 120 Mbps Agregado?

----------


## rosinei

Olá,

Você pode simular o link utilizando o linkcalc pelo endereço http://linkcalc.intelbras.com.br 

Att,
Rosinei

----------


## Ecstasys

> Você já tentou verificar se o AirMax dos equipamentos estão habilitados?
> Se estiver desative-o. E teste.


Amigo, por favor, poderias me mandar seus dados de contato MSN/Skype para poder tirar algumas duvidas de um projeto? 
Obrigado, Davi

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Add ai. Skype pedro.bkpnet
msn: [email protected]

----------


## Fernandols

Compramos 3 pares de radios APC5M-18 e ate agora aconteceram algumas dores de cabeça com eles,o mais chato é que ao mudar o ip padrão de fabrica pra nossa faixa de ips 200.XXX.XXX.XXX os radios ficam com a interface estranha nao carregam as informaçoes e aquele reloginho fica rodando sem parar.
Outro B.O que aconteceu foi um dos radios parar de pingar do nada e desde ontem esta assim embora os outros dois radios que estão atras dele estejam pingando normalmente.
Tambem achei o sistema de prender ele bem safadinho,embora os radios passarem bastante banda (testado com o btest da Mk com uma netbook numa ponta e uma 493Ah na outra coisa de 80mb half) ainda esta bem obscuro esse firmware bugado da Intelbras.
Edit: o problema do radio nao pingar foi resolvido,provavelmente na hora de salvar o ip nao foi pelo aplicar e salvar e ai como houve uma queda de energia no local o ip voltou ao anterior,mas a interface continua bugada...

----------


## rosinei

Fernando,

Já entrou em contato com o nosso suporte técnico da Intelbras pelo telefone (48) _2106-0006_ para averiguar o que pode estar acontecendo?

Att,
Rosinei

----------


## Fernandols

> Fernando,
> 
> Já entrou em contato com o nosso suporte técnico da Intelbras pelo telefone (48) _2106-0006_ para averiguar o que pode estar acontecendo?
> 
> Att,
> Rosinei


Nao farei isso amanha.

----------


## Barra

> Eu acho q essa indicação e pq e feita pelos teste deles... Não devem ter testado em distancias grandes.
> Tenho enlace de Mkt para 73km passando muita banda tbm. Tenho até um enlace de 103km passando 15full.
> Eu já tinha feito um enlace com os APC de 25km e outro de 3km todos ficaram ótimos.
> Ai apareceu a oportunidade de fechar esse enlace de 78km ai resolvemos testar. Precisava de 30 full, montei 
> mikrotiks para caso o APC não desse usar, mas nem precisei tira-lo do carro pois foi um ótimo resultado.
> Anexo 39231


mano gostaria de uma ajuda para configura esse equipamento.

----------


## pedrohsampaio

Passa ai as informações que todos ajudamos!!!!

----------


## Barra

Estou com um ponto a ponto de 7km usando nanobridge 25 dbi sinal - 71 20mb full, quero aumenta mas essa taxa comprei uma dish de 30 dbi e ia compra o rocket mas o vendedor me indico o apc-5m só que quando botei na torre e setei as configurações não encontro nem o sinal dele no outro lado , mas o nanobridge ap encontra normal e até conecta, setado em 20mhz canal 5825 já aumentei a potencia do apc e não deu nada, e não sei se tem que ver os cabos de horizontal e vertical, eu liguei o conecto esquerdo do apc na vertical da dish ta certo ?

----------


## cleberson

Amigos amanha estou fechando esse enlace aqui com apc .
--ponto A hamonia Torre 51mt
--ponto B serrinha Torre 42 mt 

Alguem sabe me dizer mais ou menos quanto consigo de Throughput ..


abraço a todos

----------


## salvato

Ola amigos!

Venho aqui falar mais uma vez sobre esses equipamentos intelbras, mas agora do APC-5M18.
Pois bem adiquiri 2 pares desse aparelho, no entando estou tendo problema em um deles, o problema nada mais é que cair a conexão do nada.
Estava acompanhando o trafego entre meus POP pois tenho uma RB em cada e percebi que por alguns instantes a conexão é perdida totalmente. Mantive um teste de PING entre as rbs e percebi que em alguns momentos a perda de icmp em no minimo 5 tentantivas, na interface da RB percebi que o trafego que no momento era de 16 Mbps do nada zerava e voltava em instantes.

Alguem passou por isso nesses equipamentos?

Amanha vou efetuar mais testes e volto a postar pois o engraçado é que ao fazer os testes de dia consegui passar 40Mbps entre as RBs (fazendo o teste pelo proprimo Btest das RBs e os pings não caiam.

Estou suspeitando de que ou a antena esta forçando muito ou se esta balançando em uma das pontas.

----------


## salvato

bom pessoal efetuei as seguintes alterações. Baixei a potencia e canalizei em 20Mhz me parece que as quedas pararam estou acompanhando pra ver

----------


## cleberson

Salvato ai esta nesta questão que eu queria chegar estou passando pelo mesmo problema aqui tenho enlace de 48km com apc 5m e ta acontecendo mesma coisa ,durante o dia tambem . Vou dar uma conversada com RENAN da Intelbraz para ver oque pode ser qualquer coisa posto aqui abraço

----------


## salvato

> Salvato ai esta nesta questão que eu queria chegar estou passando pelo mesmo problema aqui tenho 
> enlace de 48km com apc 5m e ta acontecendo mesma coisa ,durante o dia tambem . Vou dar uma conversada com RENAN da Intelbraz para ver oque pode ser qualquer coisa posto aqui abraço


Bom aqui parece mesmo que as alterações tiverem efeito. 
Agora tenho um outro enlace que acho que esta oscilando muito tambem mas não a queda brusca de queda de conexão.
Mas mesmo com o ping baixo oscila entre 45Mbps e 12Mbps de uma hora pra outra.

----------


## Gilvando Lobato

Tenho um enlace de 79,0 km com rocket m5 e antena de 34db da ubquiti passando 40mb full, sera que eu consigo fecha um enlace de 90,1 km com Apc 5m da intelbras com antena de 34 db da ubquiti passando 50mb full.

----------


## cleberson

Consegui consegue amigo porem teria que ver bem sua sona de fresnell ela teria que esta em boas condições .

----------


## Gilvando Lobato

Olha só O PtP que eu quero fazer.
usando duas antenas de dupla de 34dbi da ubiquiti.

----------


## cleberson

Você e de muita sorte amigo ,vai fundo que passa brincando sorte ai amigo posta resultados depois para galera abração

----------


## lopesgvo

Boa tarde, danifica se eu configurar ela na bancada sem as antenas somente com os pigtails?

----------


## netuai

> Boa tarde, danifica se eu configurar ela na bancada sem as antenas somente com os pigtails?


nada de radio frequência é bom ligar sem antenas, pois pode perder potencia ou queimar o chip

----------


## lopesgvo

Valeu obrigado.

----------


## netuai

> Valeu obrigado.


pega ai uns dipolos, pode ser simples, arrumando um em cada saída, dai vc pode ligar, ou aquelas anteninhas omini mesmo, em 5.8 mas não coloque potencia total para bancada

----------


## ConectWi

Pessoal tem achado com facilidade para comprar o cabo conector pigtail para comprar?

Este modelo seria o mais indicado?

http://loja.conectwi.com.br/conector...i-details.aspx

Tem excelente acabamento! interligado o APC 5M a basetation

----------


## sergiopassos

> claro, [email protected].


Ola Eliton.
Não estou conseguindo enviar e-mail para você, Gostaria de Informações do produto: APC 2M -90 - WispAccess BaseStation 2,4 GHz de 16 dBi MiMo 2x2.

meu e-mail é [email protected].

----------


## JonasMT

> Somos uma das 3 maiores distribuidoras de Intelbrás do Brasil. Distribuimos produtos das linhas de Network, CFTV e Telecom.
> Na linha de Network temos rádios, switchs, roteadores, etc.
> Aqui nós temos bom preço, na maioria das vezes pronta entrega e ótimo atendimento.
> PLANTEC DISTRIBUIDORA
> Daniel Gaba - 11 2147 3295


Controla esse Ctrl+c - Ctrl+v ai amigo.

----------


## JonasMT

> Acabei de me cadastrar, por isso tô meio perdido (rsrs).
> Mas por outro lado... PRECISO VENDER! 
> Está precisando de algum material?
> À disposição.
> Daniel


Amigo sair up todos os topico da intelbras até vai, mas a mesma coisa no mesmo topico com intervalo menor que 5min vc mais queima seu filme que vender.

E nao trabalho com equipamento intelbras na empresa, somente ubnt e mk. Depois que joguei dinheiro fora com wom quero distancia.

----------


## DGaba

> Amigo sair up todos os topico da intelbras até vai, mas a mesma coisa no mesmo topico com intervalo menor que 5min vc mais queima seu filme que vender.
> 
> E nao trabalho com equipamento intelbras na empresa, somente ubnt e mk. Depois que joguei dinheiro fora com wom quero distancia.


Você recebeu suporte técnico da Intelbrás? Pode me passar o histórico? Será que não conseguimos reverter o caso? O engraçado é que no litoral de São Paulo e parte do interior existem empresas usando, e muito, sem problemas.

----------


## JonasMT

> Você recebeu suporte técnico da Intelbrás? Pode me passar o histórico? Será que não conseguimos reverter o caso? O engraçado é que no litoral de São Paulo e parte do interior existem empresas usando, e muito, sem problemas.


Ja recebi inclussive perdi 2 semanas testando, e nao tem geito nem se compara a nano/airgrid e sxt lite. E diferença de preço é pequena alem de nao tem tdma.

Agradeço seu interesse, mas nao obrigado.

----------


## DGaba

> Ja recebi inclussive perdi 2 semanas testando, e nao tem geito nem se compara a nano/airgrid e sxt lite. E diferença de preço é pequena alem de nao tem tdma.
> 
> Agradeço seu interesse, mas nao obrigado.


É uma pena, mas se mudar de opinião, estou por aqui. Fiz a capacitação na Intelbrás e poderia ajudá-lo a desvendar esse mistério. 
E se precisar de outros materiais de network estaremos à disposição.

----------


## Pronet Telecom

> eu acho q essa indicação e pq e feita pelos teste deles... Não devem ter testado em distancias grandes.
> Tenho enlace de mkt para 73km passando muita banda tbm. Tenho até um enlace de 103km passando 15full.
> Eu já tinha feito um enlace com os apc de 25km e outro de 3km todos ficaram ótimos.
> Ai apareceu a oportunidade de fechar esse enlace de 78km ai resolvemos testar. Precisava de 30 full, montei 
> mikrotiks para caso o apc não desse usar, mas nem precisei tira-lo do carro pois foi um ótimo resultado.
> Anexo 39231



Amigo Boa Noite, tenho com um PTP com esse apc m5 e quando e fasso scan para localizar a antena nao acha nada deve ser algum erro na configuração ou problema na antena mas coloquei rocket m5 esta tudo ok.... Sera que vc pode me passar a configuração do apc 5m que vc tem para eu analizar.. email é [email protected] grato..

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Amigo Boa Noite, tenho com um PTP com esse apc m5 e quando e fasso scan para localizar a antena nao acha nada deve ser algum erro na configuração ou problema na antena mas coloquei rocket m5 esta tudo ok.... Sera que vc pode me passar a configuração do apc 5m que vc tem para eu analizar.. email é [email protected] grato..


Olá,

Segue algumas dicas para você verificar no seu Enlace:

** Firmware:*
Esta deve estar atualizada nos dois rádios. Segue o link para download:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=711 

** Conexão do Pigtail:*
Verifique se a conexão foi feita de acordo coma polarização indicada na etiqueta do APC 5M, abaixo do suporte de fixação.

** Alinhamento:*
Depois de fazer a conexão entre os dois rádios, verifique o alinhamento das antenas na interface de configuração.

** Canal:* 
Na interface do APC 5M tem a ferramenta de Análise de Espectro. utilize nos dois pontos e veja o melhor canal.

** Espaçamento de canais em 5MHz:*
Ative esta opção em ambos os rádios.

Obs:
*- ATPC* = Esta opção regula a potência do rádio automaticamente. 


*- DFS* = ( Faz com que o rádio trabalhe em caráter secundário quando o canal utilizado pertence a faixa de DFS. Para testar o rádio com esta opção desabilitada, acesse a opção "Sistema > Administração" e habilite a opção "Ativar modo de teste")

Caso tenha alguma dúvida referente a configuração do APC 5M, nosso suporte está à disposição através dos canais abaixo:


Telefone: (48)2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Chat: http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php

----------


## gfqsw

> *Sou distribuidor oficial intelbras*, e suporte tambem, mgsat 35-3212-9661 ou 35 - 91698970, temos toda linha intelbras, outtra excelente opcao, é o apc-5m90, uma base station, para 127 clientes, tambem ja testamos e deisa os rockets no bolso, tenho toda linha intelbras, despachamos para todo pais, lembrando que tem 2 anos de garantia, troca expressa,





> Ola, bom dia entendo o seu ver sim, voce ta certo, *mas nao sou so distribuidor nao,* gerencio e dou suporte a provedores desde 97, desde do acesso discado...hehehe......e posso te garantir que faco exaustivos testes em varios equipamentos, e no apc-5m fizemos varios testes, nas mais situacoes diversas, e todos os provedores que tenho indicado realmente primeiro deixei um par para testes, eu mesmo montei e configurei na rede, somente depois disso, apos analise ele compram ou nao, e em todos casos que testamos superou outros equipamentos que estavam em uso ou que iam ser usados...abracos


É ou não é? :Vollkommenauf:

----------


## Smiguel

Bom dia Galera! Sabem me dizer qual a distância Máxima eu conseguiria de enlace utilizando o APC 5M-18+?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Smiquel, Boa Tarde!

Segue o link de Throughput x Distância da linha APC.

http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...Dist%C3%A2ncia

----------


## wala

E uma versão desse radio em ac não vai trazer da Deliberant intelbras? Pelo jeito seria esse carinha aqui https://www.ligowave.com/products/rapidfire 

Na verdade é esse https://www.ligowave.com/products/ligodlb-5ac

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> E uma versão desse radio em ac não vai trazer da Deliberant intelbras? Pelo jeito seria esse carinha aqui https://www.ligowave.com/products/rapidfire 
> 
> Na verdade é esse https://www.ligowave.com/products/ligodlb-5ac


Olá wala,

No momentos não temos previsão para o lançamento de rádios outdoor com a tecnologia AC, porem estamos trabalhando na questão.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Olá wala,
> 
> No momentos não temos previsão para o lançamento de rádios outdoor com a tecnologia AC, porem estamos trabalhando na questão.


bota atrasados em cima disso kkkk quando lançarem nem vai ter mais mercado para radio pelo visto....

----------

